#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-14
<viperhoot> buenas
<viperhoot> duda
<xploit29> dale
<viperhoot> ehh no, ya lo resolvi asi sin querer :D
<viperhoot> pero igual tengo otra, sabes de alguna manera de compilar directamente c++ desde anjuta ?
<xploit29> @viperhoot vale :D
<xploit29> ni la más minima idea
<viperhoot> hmmm cuando tienes bastante, compilar a cada rato desde la consola es medio aburrido
<viperhoot> y anjuta tiene todo bueno menos una manera simple de compilar xS
<viperhoot> en fin...
<viperhoot> a ver si encuentro algo
<xploit29> antuja dices no? a ver voy a darle una instalada
<viperhoot> si
<xploit29> sudo apt-get install antuja nomas?
<viperhoot> es un IDE para c++
<viperhoot> si
<xploit29> al libsvn parte del paquete del anjuta le detectan un bug
<viperhoot> pero esa extensión no la uso
<viperhoot> solo el autotools
<nxvl>  viperhoot si hay manera
<nxvl> pero no me acuerdo
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> x_x
<viperhoot> deberia tener, pero en los plugins que trae no lo encuentro por ninguna parte
<viperhoot> en fin... desde consola tampoco es tan malo ... creo
<viperhoot> nxvl, hay reuna hoy ?
<viperhoot> creo q no verdad ?
<nxvl> viperhoot: no sabo
<viperhoot> hmm supongo que no entonces
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: tu eres el encargado de eso oe
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> es que se supone que mientras no hayan5 puntos en la agenda no hay nada
<viperhoot> eso si, hay que publicitar más la agenda creo
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<viperhoot> :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: y ke de nuevas, algo del planet
<viperhoot> nada nadita
<viperhoot> oe RoAkSoAx ayudame
<viperhoot> no te pasa q el firefox se te cierra de la nada al ver sitios en flash ?
<RoAkSoAx> no
<viperhoot> tipo youtube por ejemplo ?
<RoAkSoAx> que flash estás utilizando?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: has hecho alguna actualización?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: pero entonces facil es el sonido ue tiene conflicto con pulseaudio
<RoAkSoAx> chekea
<RoAkSoAx> si tienes el plugin de pulse para flash
<viperhoot> es que
<viperhoot> nose
<viperhoot> de un dia para otro
<viperhoot> cuando aun usaba alsa, al ver un video de youtubepor ejemplo, reproducia 3 segundos y ahi se quedaba
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: a ver desinstala el flashplugin-nonfree y vuelvelo a instalar
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> aer
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: instala: libflashsupport
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ya lo tengo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: toncs reinstala y vuelve a instalar
<viperhoot> manya.. desinstalando todo eso mi firefox se siente más rapido creo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: si pe el flashplugin de ubuntu es muy pesado
<RoAkSoAx> el otro dia me gane con una conversaciñón de eso
<Genelyk> seee
<RoAkSoAx> y keria hacer no se ke pa ke ya no sea tan pesado
<Genelyk> pesa 10 mb eso es un abuso
<Genelyk> en wendos solo pesa 4
<viperhoot> estoy siguiendo los pasos de aqui: http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/optimizar-flash-player-en-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<viperhoot> ojala corra bien
<Genelyk> probaste el  10 beta 2
<Genelyk>  corre mejor qel 9 y el q instala por defecto
<viperhoot> hmm con el 9 mes suficiente
<viperhoot> flash solo lo uso para videitos del youtube y parecidos
<Genelyk> a no
<Genelyk> el  10 tiene fallas raras
<Genelyk> lo bueno q no consume tana cpu
<viperhoot> bueno.. ya está, ojalá q no se reinicie de la nada esta vez
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: con ndispwrapper?
<viperhoot> si
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> probaré tb toncs
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<viperhoot> se supone que el problema estaba en un error del ndispwrapper
<viperhoot> ahi está el enlace del paquete deb con la debida corrección
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: osea es un bugfix en el ndiswrapper?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> o asi dice
<viperhoot> :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: pero ese bugfix deberia ser hecho en el ndiswrapper de los repos pe
<viperhoot> deberia
<RoAkSoAx> ya pe, hay que reportarlo, se hace el bugfix y listo
<RoAkSoAx> :P
<viperhoot> con q a mi me funcione bien por ahora suficiente :P
<viperhoot> seguro que lo corrigen rápido, si me ha pasado a mi, de seguro que a varios más también
<viperhoot> el problema está en que no trabajaba muy bien entre flash y pulseaudio
<Genelyk> ahh
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: el problema de flash está hace miles de años oe
<Genelyk> la culpa lo tiene youtube por poner en flash
<viperhoot> buehhh si, pero con pulseaudio especificamente
<Genelyk> deveria  poner en wmv
<viperhoot> con alsa a mi me hiba bien
<Genelyk> q raro
<Genelyk> no ta xanderc
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: el cambio a pulseaudio creó muchos probelmas
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> pero las mejoras se sienten
<viperhoot> y no me refiero por el flash
<RoAkSoAx> xvre wa a probar toncs
<viperhoot> sino que el audio funciona mucho mejor
<RoAkSoAx> waaaaaaaaaaaaaa el miercoles sustento
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<viperhoot> mañana vuelvo a clases x_X
<viperhoot> por cierto
<viperhoot> han visto el probable theme de intrepid ?
<viperhoot> no es por nada, pero es asi como HORRIBLE
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: enlace... ?
<viperhoot> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu810alpha2-large_015.jpg
<viperhoot> me acuerdo q alguien me pasó una imagen de un theme que era bravo, pero creo q me engañaron diciendome q vendria en intrepid
<nxvl> viperhoot: plz, todavia no estamos ni en el FF
<nxvl> viperhoot: falta un huevo
<viperhoot> con q no se quede...
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: cuando sea de un enlace oficial ahi si pe, pero de un blog de especuladores...
<viperhoot> nope, ese es el pantallazo del apha 2
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: instala pe el alpha 2 :P
<viperhoot> no exactamente pero de casualidad apareció instalada en una compu del laboratorio :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: lol
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> yo si instalaré alpha 2
<RoAkSoAx> pero en una VM
<RoAkSoAx> depsués de ke sustente
<viperhoot> haha
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: y comienza a escribir lenses
<Genelyk> algun comando  para  saber que version de ubuntu estoy usando ?¿
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: haha ni siquiera me has explicado que es... :( :P
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: lee mi blog carajo!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: okok :P
<ratasxy> hola a todos
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: que fue de blam?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: ta en u-u-s
<RoAkSoAx> a la espera
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blam/+bug/226670
<sesion1> h
<Genelyk> -.-
<Genelyk> no puedo entrar atravez de la pagina me dice permiso denegado
<lastent> .join #nvidia
<Genelyk> ubo reunion ?
<lastent> Genelyk, parece que no
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> q raro q seamos tantos ahora
<lastent> Genelyk, ultimamente hay bastante gente en el canal
<Genelyk> por q sera
 * Genelyk  comunica q Ubuntu-pe , no esta regalando nada, no se dejen engañar :)
<lastent> Genelyk, tu vienes a espantar a la gente no?
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> yo  vengo a filtrar a la  gente.
<Genelyk> :D
<Genelyk> solo los buenos al final  se kedaran
<Genelyk> xD!
<lastent> yaaaaa
<Genelyk> XD!
<akagogo> tienes razon genelyk, yo mismo ni uso ubuntu, cuidense xD
<alemcito> holas
<lastent> alemcito, hola
<alemcito> hola lastent como tas
<lastent> alemcito, aca descansando pes
<alemcito> XD yo aca estudiando :S
<lastent> alemcito, empiezas examenes?
<alemcito> sip
<alemcito> mañana tengo practica de base de datos
<lastent> alemcito, con que base de datos trabajan?
<alemcito> sql y oracle
<alemcito> aorita estoy en sql
<lastent> sql? sql-server?
<alemcito> el segundo
<lastent> ahh
<srinux> theboky
<TheBonki> no baja
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> pro q mejro no me lo mandas por emessene
<alemcito> ya me retiro linuxerso nos vemos otro dia
<alemcito> cuidense y k el pinguino los acompañe
<TheBonki> srinux:
<TheBonki> srinux:
<TheBonki> srinux:
<srinux> q paso
<TheBonki> tienes algun tuto
<TheBonki> acerca d hacer
<TheBonki> la fiorma del CoC
<srinux> del q ??????
<TheBonki> codigo de conducta
<TheBonki> hayq hace run forma digital
<TheBonki> y luego noswe q mas
<srinux> mmm no c
<srinux> no c para q es eso Xd
<TheBonki> srinux:
<TheBonki> srinux:
<srinux> dime
<TheBonki> die u ncliente d correo
<TheBonki> q acceot hotmail
<srinux> cliente de correo
<srinux> ?
<srinux> thunderbird
<srinux> korn
<TheBonki> funciona comhotmail?
<srinux> a von hotmail
<srinux> si el thunderbird
<srinux> pero hay q saer configuralo
<srinux> yo lo uso es con gmail
<TheBonki> ummmmmmmmmmmmm
<TheBonki> puxa estoy instalandi korn
<srinux> XD
<TheBonki> kien esta x auqi
<TheBonki> ??
<TheBonki> hay alguien
<P3L|C4N0> siempre
<TheBonki> wow
<TheBonki> gracias
<TheBonki> amigo
<TheBonki> mi sonido no funciona
<TheBonki> anoche si funcionaba
<TheBonki> :S
<P3L|C4N0> TheBonki, probablemente actualizaste tu kernel
<TheBonki> no recuerdo haberlo hecho
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> es mas n ocreo haber actualizado nada
<P3L|C4N0> TheBonki, esa es una de las razones frecuentes por la que algunos dispositivos dejan de funcionar, por que de pronto el kernel nuevo no los soporta
<TheBonki> ummmmmm
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> mi sonido es integrado
<TheBonki> intel
<TheBonki> es muy comun
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> bueno y si asi fuese q puedo hacer
<P3L|C4N0> fijate en el control de volumen
<P3L|C4N0> como se ve el icono?
<P3L|C4N0> normal o con un simbolo rojo encima?
<TheBonki> normal
<P3L|C4N0> y cuando haces clic encima? te sale algun mensaje de error?
<TheBonki> nop
<P3L|C4N0> entonces, hasta ahi podemos decir que tu dispositivo esta reconocido, entonces solo nos limitamos a que no tienes sonido, fijate en la mezcladora que no este en "mudo" o "mute"
<TheBonki> esta con volumen alto
<TheBonki> y lso parlantes tmb
<P3L|C4N0> que dispositivo de sonido tienes y que version de kernel estas usando ahora mismo?
<P3L|C4N0> tu version de Ubuntu cual es?
<TheBonki> xubuntu
<TheBonki> 8.04
<P3L|C4N0> kernel?
<P3L|C4N0> dispositivo de sonido?
<TheBonki> como veo eso
<TheBonki> el kernel
<TheBonki> y mi dispositivo
<P3L|C4N0> mejor pasa a #ubuntu-es
<TheBonki> ok
<Leonzinho> hola
<Leonzinho> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Leonzinho> necesito los instaladores de ubuntu 8 buteable
<TheBonki> Leonzinho:
<TheBonki> eso peude bajartelo
<TheBonki> desde la web ofocial d ubuntu
<TheBonki> :D
<Leonzinho> ok, gracias
<Leonzinho> enseguida lo busco, por que no lo he encontrado
<TheBonki> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<TheBonki> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<TheBonki> ahi esta
<TheBonki> hey
<TheBonki> alguien me ayuda
<TheBonki> ?
<dir> hola
<dir> HOLA EXANDER
 * xander21c Sali al banco
<lastent> xander21c, estar ahi?
<waltico> chekar; http://www.pantel.com.pe/
<xander21c> dime lastent
<xander21c> wailtico: q buena :P
<xander21c> lastent: taz alli??
<lastent> xander21c, sorry sali a almorzar, bueno te queria preguntar algo del compiz que tabas haciendo el sabado, pero ya fue
<ratasxy> hola a todos
<lastent> ratasxy, hola
<ratasxy> que haciendo lastent
<lastent> ratasxy, chambeando
<TheBonki> srinux:
<xander21c> Holas
<TheBonki> hola
<TheBonki> xander21c:
<TheBonki> me peudes
<TheBonki> ayudar
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> :D
<xander21c> a ver  dime
<TheBonki> mira
<TheBonki> lo q sucede
<TheBonki> es que
<TheBonki> tengo un
<TheBonki> dispositivo bluetooth
<TheBonki> es usb
<TheBonki> hay añguna alternativa para hacerlo funcionar
<TheBonki> sobre mi xubuntu
<xander21c> hum aver
<TheBonki> en windows lo uso con el bluesolei
<TheBonki> tururu
<ratasxy> TheBonki VE A PREFRENCIAS--> BLUETHOO
<TheBonki> no tengo
<TheBonki> esa opcion
<TheBonki> :S
<ratasxy> SISTEMA-->PREFERENCIAS--->BLUETHOO
<TheBonki> no tengo preferenciaqs
<TheBonki> -_-
<TheBonki> :S
<ratasxy> EN QUE ESTAS UBUNTU
<TheBonki> xubuntu
<TheBonki> ratasxy:
<ratasxy> :-) espera estuy emuklado xubuntu @--
<xander21c> TheBonki, mira este enlace dle foro http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-705599.html
<ratasxy> -_- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup o este
 * xander21c Subi fotos del sabado en San Marcos http://picasaweb.google.com/xander21c/SanMarcuxFISI
<ratasxy> xander21c, me puedes pasar las siapositivas que usaron en san marcos
 * trisha_ buenas tardes con todos....estare almorzando...
<Genelyk> plop
<ratasxy> alguien tiene las diapositivas que se usaron en fisi san marcos
<xander21c> en un toque las subo
<xander21c> ratasxy : http://www.slideshare.net/xander21c/ubuntu-comand-line
<ratasxy> gracias xander21c
<xander21c> me faltan otras pero despues las cuelga en la web de ubuntu
 * xander21c fugo me conecto mas tarde :P
<TheBonki> alguien me ayuda
<TheBonki> ya peudo recibir
<TheBonki> archivos via bluetoot
<TheBonki> ahora
<TheBonki> nsoe como enviarlos
<TheBonki> hace mi cel
<Genelyk> q
<Genelyk> amm
<Genelyk> eso  no dependia del cretido ?
<Genelyk> credito
<TheBonki> osea
<TheBonki> necesito hace
<TheBonki> un menu
<TheBonki> q sea para
<TheBonki> enviar archivos
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> no entender esa parte
<TheBonki> un toke mira
<TheBonki> orita t doy un
<TheBonki> web donde dice com oahcerlo
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> yo no entiendo
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-705599.html
<TheBonki> ya ahidice
<TheBonki> trate d hacerlo
<TheBonki> asi
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> no me salio
<Genelyk> yo intengo conectar 2 cpus via bluetooth
<Genelyk> pero eso es para xubuntu
<TheBonki> dime peudes qayudarme qa hacer eso
<TheBonki> en thunar
<TheBonki> es
<Genelyk> thunar
<Genelyk> usas thunar ?
<Genelyk> ya instalaste todo loq te dicen
<srinux> ..
<TheBonki> si
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> no me sale
<TheBonki> ps
<Genelyk> sale algun error ?
<TheBonki> simplemente no sale
<TheBonki> :S
<TheBonki> osea
<Genelyk> no sale nada :s
<TheBonki> si peudo recibir de mi cel hacia la pc
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> no me sale el menu
<Genelyk> as probado corriendo desde la consola
<TheBonki> pero yo kiro q salga
<TheBonki> enviar a:
<TheBonki> entiendes
<TheBonki> ?
<TheBonki> o no
<Genelyk> usa cable mejor , KISS
<Genelyk> :D
<Genelyk> aun eres nuevo te complicas demasiado
<srinux> jajaja
<Genelyk> serio ps
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-15
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente
<ratasxy> habla GNU-Linux
<GNU-Linux> Hola
<GNU-Linux> ahi un poco aburrido
<genelyk> eeoooo  estoy cansado de esta tecnologiaa
<freddierith> cual
<freddierith> del irc
<lastent> uhm?
<Genelyk> nicee
<Genelyk> oH
<Genelyk> dicen q fedora 10 , no tendra barra  de splash
<Genelyk>  q automaticamente entrara al entorno grafico
<Genelyk> http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/fedora10-arrancara-instantaneamente.html
<freddierith> a ver a ver
<lastent> Genelyk, hace tiempo que no veia esa barra
<freddierith> interesante
<Genelyk> xD!
<freddierith> asi para kque no anden diciendo que demora en arrancar
<Genelyk> esperemos q ubuntu 9.4 lo tenga
<freddierith> bye
<lastent> Genelyk, tu cuando "probando a los incautos" ja ja ja
<lastent> bueno me voy a hacer una instalacion de ubuntu, byes
<Genelyk> :D
<Genelyk> yo ya instale
<xander21c> Holas
<Genelyk> hi
<Genelyk> leiste ?
<Genelyk> http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/fedora10-arrancara-instantaneamente.html
<xander21c> ta esta interesante
<nxvl> complicado
<nxvl> tendrian que cambiar TODO el sistema de booteo
<nxvl> no tiene nada que ver solo con el "sistema grafico de booteo"
<Genelyk> nu se ,
<Genelyk> es linux, toda idea vale
<Genelyk> como dicen van  52% de avanze
<nxvl> plz!
<Genelyk> en un blog lei q debian con un disco solido  arranquaba en 0.62 seg
<nxvl> "un nuevo sistema gráfico de arranque independiente de X" -> antes no se usaba sistema grafico de arranque y no por eso era mas rapido
<Genelyk> tendriamos que esperar , :D , solo el tiempo dira
<Genelyk> recuerda  q fedora es la distro qse arriesga ,mas que todos,  fue la primera en usar ext4 como  predeterminado
<nxvl> plz!
<nxvl> ya lei la especificacion de la pagina de fedora
<nxvl> que mala traduccion
<nxvl> Boot up could be made faster, too, but that issue is orthogonal and should be tracked separately .
<Genelyk> uhmm
<nxvl> lo unico que va a hacer el proyecto es revertir la lentejeada que le han metido al boot sequence
<xander21c> y disfrazarlo de new feature
<Genelyk> bueno
<Genelyk>  me gustaria seguir en linea
<Genelyk> péro ,e toca  investigacion de proyecto
<Genelyk>  nos vemos
<Genelyk> el profe ta q llama a su salon xD!
<dir> hola exander
<brillantejcoh> xander21c, la
<brillantejcoh> o/
<xander21c> Holas brillantejcoh mañana en la mañana lo estoy enviando hoy regrese tarde y olva estaba cerradi
<xander21c> *cerrado
<dir> quiero pregutar si alguien tiene los driver para la tarjeta wireles AR5006X (en bubuntu?¿)
<xander21c> dir, busca el de win xp y lo agregas a Windows Wireless Driver que te indique q instales, no lo he podido ubicar,
<dir> actual mente tengo dos SO ubunru y windos
<dir> con windos esta bien pero cuando lo lo pongo el mismo driver a ubuntu me dice driver incorrecto
<dir> o bien no lo estoy instaladdo de la forma correcta
<xander21c> humm a ver
<xander21c> habre synaptic en una terminal: sudo synaptic
<dir> ok
<xander21c> instala ndiswrapper-common_1.50-1ubuntu1_all ,  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.50-1ubuntu1_i386, ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i3
 * xander21c bueno voy ver tele.. 
<srinux> buenas noches q hay hoy
<brillantejcoh> alguien sabe de un programa para cambiar formato de wmv a uno libre
<srinux> ffmpeg
<srinux> prueba a ver si funciona
<srinux> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<brillantejcoh> ha, puede ser, no hay otro por ahi,
<srinux> mmm
<srinux> winff
<srinux> es casi lo mismo
<TheBonki> hola muchahco
<TheBonki> muchachos
 * CarlosBacalla is away: Estoy un poco ocupado ;) http://www.CarlosBacalla.com -- http://www.AmbitoLibre.org 
<srinux> hola a todoa
<srinux> s
<srinux> todos
<srinux> q hay thebonki
<TheBonki> hola
<TheBonki> tranqui
<TheBonki> tio
<TheBonki> quiero
<TheBonki> hacer
<srinux> sii ya veo
<TheBonki> algo
<TheBonki> mira
<TheBonki> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-705599.html
<TheBonki> lee
<srinux> ok
<srinux> hey yo pensaba q eso de q te mandaban los diestros era mentira XD
<srinux> me llegaron enante
<TheBonki> n ot creo
<TheBonki> en serio?
<srinux> serio
<srinux> me mandaron 10
<srinux> 5 de 32 bit y 5 de 64bit
<srinux> de ubuntu
<TheBonki> asu
<TheBonki> tu pro donde vives?
<srinux> panama
<srinux> XD
<TheBonki> oh
<TheBonki> yo soy d peru
<srinux> seee
<srinux> yo c
<TheBonki> viste el foro q t envie
<TheBonki> ?
<srinux> sep
<TheBonki> ya
<TheBonki> mira
<TheBonki> ya peudo recibier
<TheBonki> lo archivos
<TheBonki> en mi pc
<TheBonki> pero
<TheBonki> ahora quiero
<TheBonki> hacer eso de crear
<TheBonki> el script
<TheBonki> para
<srinux> mm ya
<TheBonki> darle al arhcivo
<TheBonki> nenviar a mi cel
<TheBonki> me dejo entender ?
<srinux> y ya sabs como hacerlo ??
<TheBonki> nop
<TheBonki> no tengo idea d eso
<TheBonki> pro es onecesitoq me ayudes ahacer
<TheBonki> hacerlo
<TheBonki> y luego me das los pasos
<TheBonki> :D
<srinux> jajaja
<srinux> dejame ver pues
<TheBonki> ok
<srinux> busca este directorio
<srinux> local / share / Thunar / sendto
<srinux> perate
<srinux> hey
<srinux> hey man
<srinux> thebonki
<TheBonki> ya ok ok
<TheBonki> aver
<TheBonki> srinux:
<srinux> q pasop
<TheBonki> q cosa pregunto
<srinux> preguna como crear un directorio en las carpetas del sistema en xubuntu
<srinux> dile q si hay alguna forma paresida en ubuntu q pones sudo nautilus
<redrebel> hola
<lastent> redrebel, hola
<redrebel> alguna ves an visto un directorio vacio pero que sea como 200Mb?
<redrebel> http://pastebin.ca/1072814
<redrebel> hoy tube este problema
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel: estás seguro que está vacio?? has hecho un ls -a dentro de ese directorio?
<redrebel> si
<redrebel> ls -lRah
<redrebel> esto es lo que salio http://pastebin.ca/1072814
<Genelyk>  q jue con el /tmp
<RoAkSoAx> entra dentro del directorio new y has ls -a
<redrebel> solo sale . y ..
<lastent> redrebel, ni idea
<lastent> redrebel, no has montado nada en esa carpeta?
<redrebel> pieso que deve tener algo con el filesystem
<redrebel> no hay nada montado ahi
<lastent> redrebel, bueno si que esta raro
<Genelyk> ext3 =?
<redrebel> si
<Genelyk> particion aparte ?
<redrebel> si
<Genelyk> plop
<Genelyk> se por el e filysystem
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> es com el  lostfound
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-16
<redrebel> ok
<redrebel> una pregunta de principiantes
<redrebel> -rwsr-xr-x    1 root   ryan    2187795 May 11  2006 iptest
<redrebel> que significa la 's' en los bits de permisiones?
<viperhoot> buenas
<viperhoot> nxvl, http://derstandard.at/?id=3413801&_artikelIndex=3  después de todo intrepid no se verá como ahora cuando salga :D
<viperhoot> redrebel, seguro que es asi ?
<viperhoot> no me suena esa "s"
<redrebel> si
<redrebel> esta en man chmod
<redrebel> set-user-ID
<viperhoot> deja busco
<viperhoot> pues no encuentro el significado de esa "s" por ningun lado
<lastent>  viperhoot nooooooooooooooooo a mi me gustaba el marron
<viperhoot> lastent, ehh si
<viperhoot> pero has visto el actual look de intrepid ?
<viperhoot> te gusta ?
<lastent> si
<lastent> me gusta
<viperhoot> hmm a mi no mucho la verdad
<lastent> es mas, normalmente yo hago cambios al tema, y a ese no le hice nada
<viperhoot> esa combinación de negro con naranja
<viperhoot> no me convence mucho
<lastent> bueno pero igual, supongo que se podra instalar
<lastent> viperhoot, que no te gusta mucho?
<viperhoot> por ejemplo cuando tengas que leer bastante o pasar laargas horas con la pc en frente, debe de llegar a cansar bastante el actual look de intrepid
<lastent> viperhoot, bueno yo prefiero imprimir 4 paginas por hoja
<viperhoot> hmmm ¿?
<viperhoot> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2008/07/13/capturas-de-la-alpha2-de-ubuntu-intrepid/
<lastent> viperhoot, lo tengo instalado
<viperhoot> a mi aun no me llega a convencer del todo
<nxvl> es demasiado cambio
<lastent> nxvl, bueno pero la cosa es que no lo va traer como default nada mas, espero que por ahi lo pongan
<lastent> gente verdad a ver si me ayudan , creo que sin querer queriendo desconfigure mi gnmoe y no sabe por donde votar el sonido, cuadno uso el amarok si escucho la musica, cuando uso rhythmbox no escucho nada
<lastent> viperhoot, una pregunta, esa pagina de donde sacaste el articulo esta en aleman?, como hiciste para poner la noticia en ingles?
<viperhoot> lastent, en aleman ?
<viperhoot> en ingles
<lastent> viperhoot, lo que pasa es que si pones la barrita del costado del articulo esta en aleman
<viperhoot> http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3413801%26_artikelIndex=3
<lastent> tonces si quiero ver otra noticia por defecto esta en aleman,
<viperhoot> lastent, seguro no sale el sonido porque rythmbox está usando otro servidor de sonido, pero no veo por donde cambiarlo :S
<viperhoot> lastent, ahh eso nosé, ese enlace me lo pasaron para darle una revisada nomás
<lastent> ok
<melbruno> HOLA
<melbruno> UBUNTEROS
<melbruno> ACA PODRE TENER AYUDA RECIEN ES L APRIMERA VEZ QUE INSTALO UBUNTU
<melbruno> Y NO PUEDO DESCARGARME EL PLUGINS DE FLASHY PLAYER PARA VER LA S PAGINAS
<melbruno> ALGUIEN PUEDE DECIRME QUE HACER :s
<nxvl_> el firefox no te pide automaticamente que lo instales?
<nxvl_> tambien puedes instalar flashplugin-nonfree
<viperhoot> ajá
<melbruno> ESO
<melbruno> COMO LO BAJO ESTOY EN UN COLEGIO ACUDI A UN SEMINARIO DE UBUNTU Y QUIERO SACAR TODO LOS WINDOWS
<nxvl_> aer
<melbruno> VISTA PARA INSTALAR UBUNTU ATODOS X ELLO NECESITO A CONFIGURAR BIEN LOS PLUGINS :( SOY DE LA SELVA PERU. VALLE DEL ALTO HUALLAGA
<nxvl_> 1) deja de escribir en mayusculas
<melbruno> ok
<nxvl_> 2) En el menu de haber un icono que diga "Agregar programas" o algo asi
<melbruno> aia
<melbruno> desde ahi lo ubico *-)
<nxvl_> asi es
<brillantejcoh> o/
<melbruno> bueno ahorita estoy con mi cd voy a instalarlo aca en la prensa y ver si puedo culminarlo
<melbruno> este flashplugin-nonfree lo busco en aplicaciones verdad ?
<brillantejcoh> agregar programas ??
<melbruno> aia. aca en esta sala podre encontrar ayuda al respeto verdad
<brillantejcoh> las melbruno
<brillantejcoh> q onda
<brillantejcoh> q haces
<melbruno> aca tratando
<melbruno> de saber como instalar el flashplayer y java en ubuntu
<melbruno> primera vez instale hoy dia luego que acudi a un seminario y quisas mas adelante instalar mi streaming de muusica
<brillantejcoh> que estas usando ?
<melbruno> ubunuto version 7.10
<melbruno> es el cd que me dieron Gutsy Gibbon Version 7.10
<GNU-Linux> Hola buenas gente
<brillantejcoh> humm, ya lo instalaste melbruno
<melbruno> si
<melbruno> en el colegio
<viperhoot> melbruno, te ayudo de la manera más rápida q se pueda: ve primero a Sistema/Administración/Origenes de software
<melbruno> pero ahorita lo voy a instalar en una pc aca estoy aca en la prensa y deseo que este bien para que suban esta mi web
<melbruno> www.cepresperu.org es  una web de un sistema gpnu tambien
<melbruno> aia
<melbruno> perfecto
<viperhoot> ya tas ahi ?
<melbruno> asi es
<viperhoot> ok
<melbruno> luego ? :S
<viperhoot> asegurate de tener marcado el main universe restricted y multiverse
<melbruno> :s
<melbruno> huy problem y eso de donde lo encuentro ?
<viperhoot> en Sistema/Administración/Origenes de software
<melbruno> ok
<viperhoot> te apareceran opciones como: Software libre mantenido por la comunidad (universe)
<viperhoot> asegurate de que el main, universe, restricted y multiverse esten marcados con un check
<viperhoot> si no están marcadas... pues marcalas
<RoAkSoAx> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<melbruno> amigos los agradezco x su enseñanza
<RoAkSoAx> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<melbruno> mañana estare.. en el colegio aca no puedo instalar x que estas pcs de los periodstas estan llenas su informacion y teng que hacer un backup :S
<melbruno> pero desde ya ya sere uno mas de la comunidad ubuntu peru
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, waaaaa , piura ?
<melbruno> :D me retiro cuidense
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh: wa a sustentar mañana :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<brillantejcoh> jejeje, wena
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> jaja
<brillantejcoh> plop!!!!
<viperhoot> bashura !!
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> alguien se apunta?? http://www.xviconeis.org/index.php
<brillantejcoh> sin advertencia , hummmmmmmmm, aer q paso?
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha lol
 * RoAkSoAx slaps nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> si alguien se apunta avisa, facil voy
<nxvl> viperhoot: lima?
<viperhoot> nxvl, si
<viperhoot> en el circulo militar
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: cuando?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> puede ser
<RoAkSoAx> ke
<RoAkSoAx> donde ke hay?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, http://www.xviconeis.org/index.php
<viperhoot> nxvl, empieza el 11 de agosto
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> yo facil pal 11 estaré en lima
<nxvl> entre semana jodido
<nxvl> pero ire a joder
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> nicagando pago
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> medio caro tambien
<viperhoot> aunq dura una semana
<nxvl> no me visto el precio
<nxvl> pero ni 20 soles pago
<viperhoot> yo quiero quitarme, si la mitad de mi salon va, cancelan clases 15 dias :D
<viperhoot> nxvl, S/. 115.00  :D
<viperhoot> xD
<nxvl> MSC DANIEL ALEJANDRO YUCRA SOTOMAYOR
<nxvl> Coordinador de la Comunidad de SW libre y del proyecto de SW libre en quechua.
<nxvl> WTF!?
<RoAkSoAx> deberiamos tar nxvl en vez de el como ponente :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<nxvl> PLZ!
<viperhoot> nxvl, hahaha tambien me parecio raro
<RoAkSoAx_> nxvl: tu kreas que deba pedir motu mentor?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: asi no me jodes
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> sale y vale
<RoAkSoAx> el jueves pediré
 * nxvl revisa a quien lo asignara
<nxvl> vas a entrar en cola
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: es ke ahorita no wa  a pedir pq toy tan preocupado por mi sustentación de mañana... y mañana wa tar tan borracho ke no podré pedir
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaah
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> weno me borro a estudiar
<RoAkSoAx> se cuidan
<RoAkSoAx> xD
<RoAkSoAx> ciafas
<ratasxy> hola
<ratasxy> como puedo hacer que open office leea archivos de microsodt oficce 2007
<lastent> ratasxy, creo que aun no se puede
<ratasxy> a ya
<lastent> ratasxy, pero facil hay un beta o algo asi
<ratasxy> si
<brillantejcoh> ratasxy, solo guardalos como doc
<lastent> ratasxy, intenta cambiarle la extencion a xml y prueba
<ratasxy> a ver
 * brillantejcoh choco cuando vio la barra de mnu de m$ office 2007
<brillantejcoh> 99999999 cosas
<VaC|0> ratasxy http://www.oooninja.com/2008/01/convert-openxml-docx-etc-in-linux-using.html
<ratasxy> gracias VaCI
<ratasxy> VaCiO
<lastent> ratasxy, funciono lo del xml?
<ratasxy> NO
<lastent> ratasxy, pero no grites
<ratasxy> a no fue casualidad
<ratasxy> aprete el mayusucla
<ratasxy> perdon
<VaC|0> de nada ratasxy
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente que tal, buenas noches
<akagogo> hola chicos, disculpen pero no se donde se metio el codigo de conducta =/
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<TheBonki> q hay gente
<GNU-Linux> Hola ahi traduciendo en el launchpad
<TheBonki> ummm
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> ok
<TheBonki> hola
<TheBonki> Ç
<Genely1> ai alguien ai ,tucutin
<Genely1> hellooooo, tucutin
<alemcito> hola geneli1
<alemcito> hola Genely1
<Genely1> q tal
<Genely1> tucutin
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe un programa para vrml
<alemcito> virtual realy model language
<NiKeCRu666> hola!!!!
<NiKeCRu666> ayuda, no puedo entrar a la consola -.-
<NiKeCRu666> la abro y no carga
<alemcito> ????
<xander21c> Wow canal lleno
<xander21c> como estan??
<NiKeCRu666> hola xander21c
<NiKeCRu666> me retiro con mi problema aun en pir xD
<NiKeCRu666> mas tarde hablamos!
<NiKeCRu666> cuidense
<NiKeCRu666> bye bye
<alemcito> hola xander
<xander21c> holas como estan?'
<alemcito> bnbn
<Genely1> ammmm...bree
<Genely1> jaja 15 oersonas
<alemcito> oie Genely1 tu sabes  algo sobre el damn small linux=
<Genely1> q tiene
<Genely1> un tiempo lo use
<Genely1> cuanod estaba ivo mi mmx
<Genely1> tieneu n kernel 2.4
<Genely1> ve
<alemcito> como puedo conectarlo a internet?
<Genely1> se
<Genely1> normal
<Genely1> trata en al consola escribiendo
<Genely1> sudo ifconfig dhcpcd
<Genely1> aver si levanta
<Genely1> por q mio en primera automaticamante entro
<Genely1> al menos q lo estes probando en una maquina mas moderna  recuerdaq tiene el kerne 2.4 una seria con poco soporte para lo nuevo
<alemcito> ya me retiro nos vemos mas tarde
<srinux> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Genely1> HI
<srinux> cual es tu problema XD
<srinux> montar un iso
<srinux> ???
<Genely1> plop
<Genely1> kiere montar ?
<srinux> no pude ver el problema en el canal es
<Genely1> quiero reacer un iso
<srinux> por q no lo haces con acetoneISO2
<Genely1> resien toy buscando
<Genely1> opciones
<srinux> usa ese
<srinux> es mejor
<Genely1> ta en los repos?
<srinux> no c creo
<srinux> si no descargalo de la pagina
<srinux> http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/
<Genely1> aah
<Genely1> me pide fuseiso
<Genely1> :s
<srinux> como
<srinux> intalaste el de la pagina
<Genely1> toy mas piña
<srinux> XD
<Genely1> q no ay por ningun lado n con el apt-get ni el aptitude
<srinux> q no hay el fuseiso ?
<srinux> intala el acetone de la pagina
<srinux> http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/
<Genely1> me pide esa dependencia
<srinux> cuales no te aparecn los nombres
<Genely1> el fuseiso
<srinux> y no esta en los paqutes de synaptic
<Genely1> pos no
<Genely1> :S
<Genely1> y eso q tengo activo todos mis repos
<srinux> y tienes el 8.04
<srinux> a mi si me aparec
<srinux> y tienes activado el multiverse , restricted , universe , main fijate despues tienas alguno sin seleccionar
<srinux> el fuseiso esta en universe
<Genely1> q raro
<Genely1>  no tengo ni el libfuse
<srinux> mm
<Genely1> uhmm
<Genely1> lo aia en windows pero mucho virus
<Genely1> ya se donde esta el problema
<srinux> o
<srinux> k
<Genely1> no ese no es le problema
<Genely1> o sera
<Genely1> :S
<Genely1> toy en el kernel 2.16
<Genely1> S
<Genely1> 2.26.16
<srinux> bueno a lo mejor es el kernel pero no toy seguro
<Genely1> q raro
<Genely1> una reiniciada y vuelvo
<srinux> dale
<Genely1> nada
<Genely1>  -.
<srinux> XD
<Genely1> pasame los repos
<Genely1> ya borre todos
<Genely1> :D
<Genely1> me salia un error
<srinux> q te pase los repos
<srinux> el source list ?
<srinux> eso
<Genely1> see
<Genely1> esos mero
<srinux> ok esperate
<srinux> paste bin
<Genely1> okz
<srinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27848/
<srinux> ayi ta
<Genely1> aver
<Genely1> mis repos estaban mal
<Genely1> -.-
<srinux> hehe
<srinux> ya se ahora si sale el fuse
<Genely1> o dios
<Genely1> s q tabam mal
<srinux> jajaja
<srinux> genely1
<srinux> funciono ??
<Genely1> naa
<Genely1> es era  algo importado de windows
<Genely1> ise una revision con el nod32
<Genely1>  y me boto q windows tiene 516 virus
<srinux> juajua
<srinux> nadamas
<srinux> XD
<Genely1> voy a formatarlo de nuevo
<srinux> jeje
<Genely1> y.y
<Genely1> viper
<viperhoot> buenas
<Genely1> q jue
<viperhoot> de ?
<Genely1> q jue = como estas
<viperhoot> ahhh
<viperhoot> hmm bien
<viperhoot> un poco mal con una infección a la garganta.. por lo demas ok
<Genely1> asha
<Genely1> la vez pasada le dije a xanderc si se podria poner en l a pagina web un enlaza para las fotos de los eventos y videos
<viperhoot> hmm claro
<viperhoot> pero tendriamos que tener todas las fotos en un solo sitio
<viperhoot> la idea es hacerlo a traves de flickr, que se ha vuelto un tanto popular
<viperhoot> pero yo no tengo muchas fotos q digamos
<Genely1> xander
<Genely1> tiene
<Genely1> delcampo tambien
<Genely1> xD!
<Genely1> ellos llevan camara
<viperhoot> jajaj
<viperhoot> q pasen las fotos ps
<Genely1> ahh
<Genely1> deberias preuntarl
<Genely1> capaz el tambienesta asiendo un flikers
<viperhoot> puede que si
<viperhoot> porque xander y nxvl tienen las fotos de los eventos en flickr
<Genely1> xD!
<viperhoot> solo seria crear un grupo alli y que muestre las fotos de la comunidad con un pequeño modulo en la web
<Genely1> :O
<Genely1> amm  y no te olvides del link de distribuidores de ubuntu
<Genely1> xD!
<Genely1> solo sale el consiguie
<Genely1> para ver la lista necesitas el wiki
<viperhoot> ese está en la parte derecha
<Genely1> aver
<Genely1> jajaj verdad
<Genely1> , es a cuanod lo ves en IE6
<Genely1>  se desintegra todo
<Genely1> y si tengo el  8.04
<Genely1> y toy bajando el 8.04.1
<srinux> genely1 que mejoras trae el 8.04.1
<Genely1> nada
<Genely1> solo actualizaciones
<Genely1> asi cuanod instales el hardy no tienes q actulizar  100mb
<Genely1> sino solo sera 2 o 3mb
<srinux> a yap XD
<Genely1> bueno me retiro tengoi q ir a estudiar
<Genely1> xD!
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-17
<man0> hola muchachos
<man0> q tal gente d ubuntu-pe
<NiKeCRu666> hola!
<NiKeCRu666> muy buenas noches
<xander21c> hiolas
 * xander21c medio dormido
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> xander21c una pregunta, cuando intento entrar a mi particion NTFS donde esta instalado windows me da un error
<NiKeCRu666> me dice que no esta montado :S
<hanzpasco> Hola a todos
<NiKeCRu666> y aparte me dice que no se puede montar el volumen
<NiKeCRu666> hola hanzpasco
<hanzpasco> bueno esta es la primera vez que entro a esta sala
<NiKeCRu666> pues bienvenido :)
<hanzpasco> no se si me pueden ayudar a solucionar un problema
<hanzpasco> con mi audio hasta ayer stava todo bien pero ahora no tengo nada de auidio
<hanzpasco> y cuando meto el comando alxamixer
<srinux> hola
<hanzpasco> me sale esto
<hanzpasco> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> hola srinux
<hanzpasco> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<srinux> hanzpasco usas ubuntu 8.04
<hanzpasco> si exacto
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn has instalado bien el controlador de alsa?
<srinux> abre la terminal y pone esto
<srinux> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<srinux> ya se abiro
<srinux> ??
<hanzpasco> si
<srinux> al final
<srinux> pega esto
<srinux> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<hanzpasco> si se ah abierto algo
<srinux> guardas y reinisias
<hanzpasco> ok regreso
<NiKeCRu666> srinux una pregunta
<srinux> dale
<srinux> ?
<NiKeCRu666> intento entrar en la particion donde esta wl windows instalado, pero me dice, no se pudo montar el volumen
<srinux> como lo estas montando
<NiKeCRu666> antes simplemente iba a Lugares, daba clic al disco con nombre ACER y listo
<NiKeCRu666> pero ahora no lo he montado ni nada :S
<NiKeCRu666> y me da error
<srinux> pone esto en la terminal y mandamelo por paste bin
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<srinux> sudo  fdisk -l
<srinux> me madas el paste
<srinux> sudo fdisk -l
<NiKeCRu666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27876/
<NiKeCRu666> yap
<srinux> dejame verlo perate
<NiKeCRu666> ok :)
<srinux> com es q se llama el disco duro acer
<srinux> ACER asi
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<NiKeCRu666> ACER
<srinux> pone esto a ver
<srinux> sudo mkdir /media/ACER
<srinux> despues esto
<srinux> sudo mount -a
<srinux> se monto ?
<hanzpasco> Hola ya regrese
<NiKeCRu666> srinux
<NiKeCRu666> nop
<NiKeCRu666> no se ha montado
<srinux> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/ACER
<srinux> dele asi
<hanzpasco> <srinux>la solucion que me distes para mi problema de audio no a funcionado
<NiKeCRu666> kenny@kenny-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/ACER
<NiKeCRu666> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No existe el fichero ó directorio
<NiKeCRu666> Please type '/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g --help' for more information.
<srinux> mmm
<srinux> sudo mkdir /media/ACER
<NiKeCRu666> mkdir: no se puede crear el directorio «/media/ACER»: El fichero ya existe
<srinux> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/ACER
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn
<srinux> pusiste eso
<srinux> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/ACER
<NiKeCRu666> srinux, dice que la unidad se ha cerrado de manera incorrecta
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<srinux> mmmm
<NiKeCRu666> unclean shutdown
<NiKeCRu666> creo que iniciare de nuevo windows
<srinux> montala deuevo a ver
<NiKeCRu666> a ver dame un momento creo que esto funcionara
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo
<srinux> ok
<NiKeCRu666> mientras ayuda a hanzpasco
<NiKeCRu666> :)
<NiKeCRu666> gracias
<srinux> ok
<srinux> que paso con el audio
<hanzpasco> nada
<hanzpasco> sigue igual
<srinux> mandame el archivo en paste bin
<srinux> el q editaste
<hanzpasco> ok un toke
<hanzpasco> la verda que soy nuevo en el mundo linux asi q como te lo mando
<hanzpasco> hay ta
<srinux> mandalo por paste bin asi no
<NiKeCRu666> srinux
<NiKeCRu666> no sirvio xD
<srinux> jajja
<srinux> q es lo q te dic
<srinux> el error
<hanzpasco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/27877/
<hanzpasco> hay esta el link
<mIgggUeL> buenas
<viperhoot> chevere las fotos del evento en san marcos :D
 * CarlosBacalla is away: Estoy un poco ocupado ;) http://www.CarlosBacalla.com -- http://www.AmbitoLibre.org 
<dir> Hola a todos
<dir> un pregunta para todos que estadian?
<mIgggUeL> wenas
<srinux> hola thebonky
<srinux> como va el audio ?
<jcoh> o/ srinux
<srinux> hola
<srinux> q hay
<jcoh> las men
<jcoh> de donde eres,
<srinux> pnama
<jcoh> hum, saludos
<jcoh> y como esta el fs por alla
<srinux> oks
<srinux> fs ?
<srinux> q es
<srinux> XD
<srinux> free soft eso
<srinux> si es eso pues normal
<jcoh> :) sip
<srinux> pocos lo usan
<srinux> XD
<srinux> estoy tratando de ver q ago en ese aspecto
<srinux> en el loco team de aka somos pocos miembros
<jcoh> en panama tienes algo que es una gran oportinidad como ciudad del saber
<srinux> sip
<jcoh> tuve la oprtunidad de conocer al facilitador del proyecto, q gran persona
<srinux> siii
<srinux> jeje
<jcoh> increible que un gobierno y socios se hayan porpuesto este proyecto que conforme pasa el time toma mas fuerza
<srinux> a sip eso si
<srinux> cada ves se pone mejor la cosa
<jcoh> y segun se ve el software libre impera en ciudad del saber
<srinux> XD
<srinux> sip
<srinux> mañana tengo q ir a una reunion casual mente e faltado ya como a 2
<jcoh> :O
<srinux> XD
<srinux> tego q repartir unos diestros q me llegaron hoy jajja
<srinux> pero son muy pocos XD
<srinux> varios quedaran sin cds
<jcoh> esta la opcion de sacar una copia
<srinux> bueno si
<srinux> pero igual quedaran con ganas
<srinux> XD
<jcoh> :), ni modo se iran con las ganas
<jcoh> pero recuerdales q pueden descarga de internet y quemarlos
<srinux> ya saben
<srinux> pero me dijeron q estaban esperando los diestros originales
<srinux> si se la pasan llamando a mi cel a cada momento
<srinux> acuerdate del mio XD
<jcoh> y cuantos pediste
<srinux> solo me mandan 10s
<srinux> a los otros del team le mandaron 10
<jcoh> :( debiste pedir unos 30
<srinux> pero faltan otros
<srinux> q no lo hicieron
<srinux> creo q no c puede
<srinux> solo dejan 10s
<jcoh> has usado firestarter
<srinux> no
<jcoh> ok
<srinux> yo uso el iptable
<srinux> XD
<srinux> y cuando fue q llegaste por panama
<jcoh> naa, como te mencione conoci a manuel cendoya en una conferencia aca en peru
<srinux> aaa yap
<jcoh> y ademas estudie el caso de ciudad del saber
<jcoh> anivel de prospectiva
<srinux> jeje yo pensaba q avias llegado por ak
<srinux> XD
<jcoh> ojala pueda algun dia
<srinux> estan haciendo un proyecto van a contruir mas cosas
<srinux> creo q en la pagina esta
<srinux> si esta
<srinux> http://www.cdspanama.org/
<jcoh> -.-
<brillantejcoh> las gcamposm
<brillantejcoh> ._.
<gcamposm> hola brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> hola man q gusto verte por aca dnvo
<brillantejcoh> gcamposm, me recomiendas un firewall gcamposm
<gcamposm> brillantejcoh, iptables
<gcamposm> si quieres una solucion hecha, usa smoothwall, monowall o clarkconnect
<brillantejcoh> una q corra en una arq de 64 gcamposm
<gcamposm> xD
<gcamposm> cualquiera corre
<brillantejcoh> todas :) chevere gcamposm
<brillantejcoh> con ese nickelodium casi nadie te conoce
<brillantejcoh> :)
<lastent> buenas
<brillantejcoh> las lastent
<lastent> todo bastante tranquilo por aca, debe de ser porque no esta genelyk
<brillantejcoh> ese man
<brillantejcoh> ya te chocaste con el
<lastent> ja ja ja, si
<brillantejcoh> nadie es perfecto, asi q tranqui no mas lastent
<lastent> ja ja ja, nada si me da mucha risa
<viperhoot> caray... nunca hay un encargado en #canonical-sysadmin xS
<viperhoot> xander21c: tenemos planet el lunes que viene creo :D
<Genelyk1> planetttta
<viperhoot> ojalá no se vuelva a olvidar nomas X_X
<Genelyk1> y_Y
<Genelyk1> viruss
<roman__> plan de que hay el lunes?
<Genelyk1> e lunes
<Genelyk1> amm
<Genelyk1> todo tranki
<Genelyk1> el 27 mandamos  hacer una torta , con el logo de ubuntu
<Genelyk1> 10 soles por cabeza xD!
<viperhoot> jajaja
 * RoAkSoAx saludos
<Genelyk1> hi
<RoAkSoAx> ya soy Ingeniero :D
<Genelyk1> de q ?
<RoAkSoAx> Sistemas
<RoAkSoAx> ayer sustenté
<akagogo> holas, cualquier invita u.u
<Genelyk1> a bueno felicitaciones
<Genelyk1> eso merece un coctel de backups
<RoAkSoAx> ahah gracias :D
<Genelyk1> donde la festejas
<Genelyk1> ?
<RoAkSoAx> ya festeje
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<Genelyk1> bueno
<lastent> Felicitaciones RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> gracias lastent
<lastent> yo espero a fin de año venir con la misma noticia
<Genelyk1> a  tomar a tomar q el mundo se va acabar
<brillantejcoh> las rdavila
<rdavila> hey brillantejcoh ;)
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx , congratulations
<brillantejcoh> :)
<brillantejcoh> tan con los pies debajo de la mesa ya :)
<RoAkSoAx> thanks brillantejcoh  :D
<brillantejcoh> ahora man ya tas como ing RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh: hahahaha si pe
<RoAkSoAx> Ing. RoAkSoAx :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<brillantejcoh> ing RoAkSoAx reg CIP ubuntu, jeje
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<brillantejcoh> :)
<brillantejcoh> hola xander21c , enviaste ?
<xander21c> brillantejcoh : si  me comentaron q tenian algo de congestion pero debe estar llegando entre hoy en la tarde o mañana
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, felicitaciones :)
<RoAkSoAx> gracias MagicFab :)
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, me interesaria ver su tesis - ya es un documento publico ? Interesante el tema
<MagicFab> y casualidad que un colega esta trabajando en los paquetes de RHCS
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: todavia no es un documento publico, pero la próxima semana lo publico ;)
<MagicFab> me avisa
<RoAkSoAx> yapo
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, yo le hago la "saneada" de soporte tecnico :)
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, por curiosidad, miraste RHCS antes de hacer tu tesis (o durante ella) ?
<MagicFab> o escogiste tus herramientas como ejercicio académico...?
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: en realidad tque RHCS
<RoAkSoAx> toque*
<RoAkSoAx> en teoria
<MagicFab> Aunque RHCS en Ubuntu s*cks :)
<MagicFab> Cuando dije "trabajando" arriba, lease "intentando hacerlo funcionar"
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: si pues, ese fue mi objetivo, a realizar un cluster en otras distros (debian based) sin tokar RHCS
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab: eso me recuerda que cuando instale el system-config-cluster
<RoAkSoAx> me brikeao mi apt y ya no se pudo arreglar
<RoAkSoAx> y tuve que reinstalar Ubuntu xD
<MagicFab> Y configure su real name en Chatzilla :)
<RoAk> sorry perdi la conexion a inet
<RoAk> en que ibamos MagicFab :)?
<MagicFab> RoAk, ibamos en que estamos de acuerdo de no tocar RHCS :)
<RoAk> hahaha eso
<MagicFab> lo que pasa es que mucha gente ve RHCS en Ubuntu y piensa que es LA solucion
<MagicFab> y hasta lo exigen
<RoAk> si es cierto, eso creen
<RoAk> pero RHCS es para RH
<MagicFab> por eso un paper como el suyo... importante tenerlo en ingles tambien :)
<MagicFab> ah no, RHCS es software libre
<MagicFab> redhat-cluster-suite hasta está en "main"
<MagicFab> digo, no es "solo"para RH
<RoAk> MagicFab: si, pero a lo que me referia es que, por ej en el perú, cuando necesitan implementar un cluster, de frente miran RH, justamente por RHCS...
<RoAk> entonces, basicamente, cuando alguna empresa queire implementar un cluster, lo que hacen es certicficar a sus ingenieros en RH para implementar un RHCS o en todo caso, contratar los servicios de RH para que lo hagan
<MagicFab> bueno, pero por eso le digo... RHCS siendo soft libre se ha empaquetado en otras... lo cual seguramente no es obvio
<RoAk> por lo cual, no toman en cuenta a otras distribuciones para lo que es clustering
<MagicFab> exacto
<RoAk> es por lo cual propuse mi modelo, hacer un cluster sin utilizar RHCS
<RoAk> ya que simplemente, como el mismo nombre de RHCS lo dice, es una suite para cluster.. pero al mismo tiempo, esta no es la unica alternativa para clustering
<MagicFab> bueno pues yo por curiosidad personal si quisiera validar su modelo usando tambien unicamente VMs en un ambiente libre
<MagicFab> por ejemplo kvm
<RoAk> MagicFab: pues si, todo es posible, lo hice en vmware por la facilidad de poder grabar videos, screenshots y etc
<MagicFab> aqui tengo un buen laboratorio pa eso :)
<dantrix> o/
<RoAk> MagicFab: a mi me encantaria implementarno no en VM's sino en real, y hacer pruebas de stress con varios clientes
<RoAk> a ver que tal responde el cluster
<RoAk> ahi en realidad, teoricamente, al utilizar mis VM's me sale un cluster de disponibilidad de 99.9999%, pero si lo probase en entornos reales, esa disponibilidad obviamente bajaria
<RoAk> ya que ni los dattacenters mas altamente disponibles alcanzan una disponibilidad de 99.9999%, ya que lo máximo que he podido apreciar es 99.99%
<MagicFab> RoAk, aqui no tengo material para pruebas mas duras (solo hacemos certificacion)
<MagicFab> estan en el centro de datos
<MagicFab> aunque si hago circular su doc de pronto puede que me lo presten ;)
<MagicFab> cuando lo lea hablaremos mas, de todas maneras se donde te escondes :D
<RoAk> hahahaha ok :)
<Genelyk1> instalando xp en makina virtual de mi pentiun 3
<srinux> XDDDDD
<srinux> q hay
<Genelyk1> wajajaja
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: ya soy ingeniero :P
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, dentro de  PEA
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, hahahaha
<viperhoot> mi sentido pesame :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<rootvzla> epale RoAkSoAx
<rootvzla> :p
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-18
<viperhoot> la gripe me mata x_xz
<viperhoot> ahh RoAkSoAx hable denuevo sobre el planet
<viperhoot> se supone q lo tenemos operativo el lunes, o asi me engañaron
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: ojala pe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: despues de ke postie en planet.ubuntu.com lo de mi tesis, un brother de linbit.com me mando un correo pa ver si habia la posibilidad de chambear pa el
<viperhoot> hahahah si ?=
<viperhoot> voy a ver si me hago el q me graduo también
 * Genelyk1  Buscando un nuevo webmaster para ubuntu-pe ....
<viperhoot> Genelyk1, hahahha por ?
<viperhoot> primero tengo q aprender bien bien XP
 * Genelyk1 comprando  flores
 * Genelyk1 rezando pa q no se muera ---
<viperhoot> no serio
 * brillantejcoh tiene 80 dolores para un hosting, algun proveedor q recomineden por ahi
<viperhoot> aqui el clima está bravo
<viperhoot> la máxima para mañana está a 2º xS
<viperhoot> brillantejcoh, hmm yo uso dreamhost para algunas cosas y me va bien, pero está $120 al año aprox.
<Genelyk1> tu si q vives el linux al maximo
<Genelyk1> taz  vives con los penguinos
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<viperhoot> malaso, ayer con infección a la garganta y ahora una gripe malasa
<brillantejcoh> viperhoot, humm mucha plata
<viperhoot> brillantejcoh, si maso, aunque es anual y las caracteristicas son muy buenas, además con un código de promoción que tengo te puede salir $50 menos el primer año
<viperhoot> osea... $70
<viperhoot> solo el primer año ojo
<brillantejcoh> viperhoot, ya ps
<viperhoot> estas son sus características de dreamhost: http://www.dreamhost.com/hosting.html
<brillantejcoh> solo por este año
<viperhoot> creo que es algo asi como "demasiado"
<brillantejcoh> viperhoot, como asi funciona o no
<viperhoot> por ejemplo te dan 500Gb de alojamiento
<brillantejcoh> sip
<viperhoot> ya ps
<viperhoot> si te registras
<brillantejcoh> viperhoot, tengo mastercad de pagum
<viperhoot> funciona
<brillantejcoh> aceptan ?
<brillantejcoh> sabes
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> también la pagué con esa
<viperhoot> mira te explico
<viperhoot> si te registras cuando te pidan quien te refirió escribe: dante.df EN gmail PUNTO com
<viperhoot> y en promo code: VIPERHOOT
<viperhoot> con eso tendrás un descuento de $50 en el pago anual
<viperhoot> eso si te animas
<brillantejcoh> eres chevere viperhoot
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> digamos que es una ayuda mutua
<Genelyk> 6.30
<Genelyk> amales ir a tudiar
<viperhoot> nos leemos Genelyk
<Genelyk> asta luego
 * brillantejcoh registrando en  dreamhost
<viperhoot> :D
<brillantejcoh> viperhoot, ya tengo un dominio gob.pe
<viperhoot> ahh ?
<viperhoot> dreamhost te permite comprar uno asi ?
<brillantejcoh> te obliga a comprar un dominio en  dreamhost
<brillantejcoh> nop
<brillantejcoh> yo ya tengo uno
<brillantejcoh> solo quiero el hosting
<viperhoot> ahhh claro
<viperhoot> pero aprovecha
<viperhoot> q el dominio te sale gratis
<viperhoot> al menos un .com
<viperhoot> y luego puedes agregar los dominios que quieres a tu cuenta de alojamiento
<brillantejcoh> chevere
<viperhoot> buehhh regreso
<redrebel> alguna ves han tratado de hacer name based virtual hosting con apache?
<redrebel> y que todos los hostnames compartan un certificado de ssl
<lastent> que tonto se me paso el google code jam
<redrebel> ya no puedes entrar?
<lastent> redrebel, lo que pasa es que yo pense que terminaba a las 11
<lastent> y termino a las 6
<lastent> solo llegue a subir 1 problema
<lastent> aunque hice 2
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenas noches
<srinux> hola q tal GNU
<GNU-Linux> Hola srinux
<rootvzla> wepale nxvl
<srinux> milagro esta lleno el canal XD
<srinux> pero no habla nadie
<karpo1> jijiji
<srinux> jjejej
<karpo1> esto prestando ayuda en ubuntu-es
<srinux> seee
<srinux> ya veo
<srinux> XD
<karpo1> srinux: de que parte del peru eres
<srinux> no soy de aya jaja
<srinux> son panameño
<karpo1> mejor dicho estaba, xq ya me reemplazaron
<srinux> pero estoy en varios canales
<karpo1> jeje
<srinux> XD
<karpo1> ummm entiendo
<srinux> en el canal de panama no hay nadie
<karpo1> jejej, que pasa con tus coterraneos?
<srinux> solo el chanserv , locobot_1 y yo a ver si alguien entra derrepente
<karpo1> cual es el canal?
<akagogo> xDDDDDDDDD
<srinux> cual el mio de mi pais
<srinux> XD
<srinux> ubuntu-pe
<srinux> pa
<srinux> da lastima verlo asi XD
<karpo1> voy a entrar ;)
<karpo1> jejeje
<karpo1> para hacer bulto
<karpo1> jejej
<srinux> dale
<srinux> ajaja
<XYOX> bye
 * RoAkSoAx slaps XYOX 
<XYOX> O.o
<XYOX> RoAkSoAx, tu das soporte no?
<RoAkSoAx> XYOX, que soporte quieres que te de?
<XYOX> soportame ps xD
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<XYOX> nono U-u
<RoAkSoAx> ke necesitas pe
<XYOX> en serio
<XYOX> te conte q mi apache
<XYOX> tenia vacio el httpd.conf
<XYOX> creo q era
<XYOX> :p
<RoAkSoAx> a ver espera
<RoAkSoAx> wa a instalar el apche
<RoAkSoAx> mejor levantaré una VM
<XYOX> hahah
<XYOX> mejor mañana date una pasadita a la oficina de ensarman
<XYOX> ps
<XYOX> y me apoyas chorri
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> pera oe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a mi si me designan, yo quiero alguien con aaaaaaaaaaarta pasciencia
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> te he puesto con un d00d que tiene 4 hijos + un trabajo
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> hay que esperar que responda
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> pero ke tenga arta pasciencia :P
<nxvl> esperemos
<nxvl> anda leyendo nomas
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<nxvl> tu mentor finalmente va a ser solo una guia
<RoAkSoAx> eso haré
<nxvl> todo el proceso lo tienes que hacer tu
<RoAkSoAx> si exacto
<nxvl> osea te va a ir poniendo metas y explicando algunas cosas
<nxvl> pero nada mas
<nxvl> tampoco es que se vaya a sentar a hacer todos los parches contigo
<RoAkSoAx> nah
<nxvl> incluso les prohibimos hacer eso
<nxvl> xq parte del proceso es que conozcan a toda la comunidad
<RoAkSoAx> yo solo kiero que me digan: ok lee aki , luego aki y luego aki... y luego has esto y cuando tenga una duda tener a alguien a kien preguntarle
<nxvl> osea que a veces te mandan a preguntarle a alguien mas
<RoAkSoAx> sino se ke no wa a hacer nada.. ke ando mas flojo ke el caraxo :P
<nxvl> exactamente eso es el mentoring programm
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> yo a mi mentor lo tenia loco
<nxvl> "y ahora que hago? y ahora? y ahora?"
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> a dholbach?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> a imbrandon
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha pobre de el :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahah
<nxvl> a daniel lo tenia seco de por si
<RoAkSoAx> si pe me imagino
<RoAkSoAx> justo ahoran ke wa a tar webing un tiempo es ke he aprovechado pa pedir el mentor y ahora si a aprender
<RoAkSoAx> ya ke no tengo na mas ke hacer
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-19
<WIMAQU> HOLAS SEÑOR
<WIMAQU> QUISIERA TENER UNA DISTRIBUCION
<WIMAQU> DE UBUNTU ULTIMA VERSION EN CAS
<RoAkSoAx> WIMAQU, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/DistribucionCD
<WIMAQU> A QUIENES DEBO SOLICITAR
<WIMAQU> A MIS COMPAÑEROS DE CLASE LES LLEGARON ASUS CASAQ
<RoAkSoAx> WIMAQU, pues lee esos dos enlances que te mande
<WIMAQU> CLARO M
<RoAkSoAx> el primero es de ubuntu que te manda cd
<RoAkSoAx> pero demora de 6 a 10 semanas
<WIMAQU> CLARO NO IMPORTA LOS DIAS
<WIMAQU> QUISIERA TENERLO
<WIMAQU> SR AQUI EN PUNO NADIE DISTRIBUYE UBUNMTU
<WIMAQU> NO CONOZCO A NADIE
<WIMAQU> SR LO QUISIERA TENERLO EN CASA
<WIMAQU> POR FAVOR PUEDEN ENVARMELO
<Genelyk> yo solo
<Genelyk> quiero q dejes de escribir en mayuscula
<WIMAQU> claro
<Genelyk> y si le llegaron a tus amigos, por q no les pides una copia o q te presten el cd ?
<WIMAQU> pues ellos teminaron la unversidad
<WIMAQU> se fueron a otros departamentos
<Genelyk> donde eres ?
<WIMAQU> un amigo tenia la version 7.10
<Genelyk> ya tamos en la 8.04.1
<Genelyk> lst
<WIMAQU> claro
<WIMAQU> pero quisiera probarlo la ultima version en la universidad
<WIMAQU> con mis compañeros
<WIMAQU> te cuento
<Genelyk> no dices q fugaron a otras provincias?
<RoAkSoAx> WIMAQU, pidelo en: http://shipit.ubuntu.com, te lo mandan gratis
<WIMAQU> en la universidad  todas las computadoras tienen
<Genelyk> y si cuando lo tiene sale la 8.04.2
<Genelyk> xD!
<WIMAQU> windows xp
<Genelyk> q universidad tiene full linux T_T
<WIMAQU> pero me intereza el cd ubuntu para bootearlo
<WIMAQU> asi se podra usar linux ubuntu
<WIMAQU> en cualquier maquina en la universidad
<WIMAQU> pero estuve buscando ubuntu
<WIMAQU> aqui en puno el ubuntu cuesta quemado 5 soles
<WIMAQU> me ofrecieron
<Genelyk> no cualkiera
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> lordneyder
<Genelyk> es de por aya
<Genelyk>  el sobrado te puede dar
<WIMAQU> no lo conozco
<WIMAQU> quisiera tenerlo
<WIMAQU> en casa
<Genelyk> en lña mañanas entra
<WIMAQU> uno original para asi compartir el so con mis compañeros
<Genelyk> pero teng en cuenta q ubuntu live 8.04 necesitas 384 de ram
<Genelyk> si lo pruebas en algo menos, te llevaras una decepcion
<RoAkSoAx> oe ta ke aburrido ke toy hoy dia
<RoAkSoAx> haha
<nxvl> suave que te salen yagas nomas
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a ke hora ponen el planet :P?? como se va a manejar?
<viperhoot> todo aburridasoo, yo con una gripe maldita y 2 cumples esperando xS
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ni eso, me jatie y no llame al plancito :P
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, Ng dijo que la semana que viene se ponia a trabajar en ello
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, el trago te cura
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> yagas por rascarte mucho
<nxvl> culon!
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, será por SSH creo 8)
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, bzr deberia ser mejor
<viperhoot> ehh
<viperhoot> algo asi
<viperhoot> pero SSH 8)
<RoAkSoAx> ta ke ya me dieron ganas de chupar nuevamente :P
<nxvl> se te quitaron alguna vez?
<RoAkSoAx> ayer ya demasiado, como 6 chelas y media botella de whisky
<viperhoot> haha mentira, le dije que mejor bzr, va a configurar un grupo en launchpad y de ahi a bzr
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, generalmente de domingo a martes y viernes no hay ganas :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: ubuntu-pe-planet ?
<viperhoot> me imagino
<viperhoot> sino a crearlo de una y le avisamos nomás
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> ya comunicate pe y coordina
<viperhoot> tmr quiero un vodka tonic xS
<RoAkSoAx> oe y ke le vas a responder al broster ke te escribió de los eventos
<nxvl> trago de hembra...
 * nxvl correo
<nxvl> corre*
<rootvzla> epale nxvl
<rootvzla> :p
<viperhoot> nxvl, hahaha
<nxvl> ahorita nos dice que le provoca un apple martini y la cagada
<viperhoot> nxvl, hahahaha
<viperhoot> tmr maldita gripe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, le va a provocar su chocolate martini :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> malditos 2 grados
<rootvzla> o una coca nerviosa :p
<rootvzla> nxvl,
<nxvl> anda al fogon, ahi es caliente y tienen tragos mata gente
<viperhoot> hahaha basuras
<nxvl> rootvzla: hola!
<viperhoot> nxvl, tu en el fogon ??
<viperhoot> hahahaha
<nxvl> claro
<viperhoot> ese antro ya no es lo que era
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oe pero no hay nadie pa ke te caliente??
<nxvl> cada vez que voy termino metido en la barra
<viperhoot> ahora van puros chibolos de 16 pa abajo
<nxvl> cachetes es PATASA de mi tio
<nxvl> tons siempre terminamos chupando ahi
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, chibolos o chibolAs?
<nxvl> una vez cerramos el local y nos quedamos chupando adentro
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no man, hay hay 2 cumples.. aer si me apunto a uno más rato
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, iwal, pero son de esas edad nomás
<viperhoot> nxvl, vuelve pe !
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya pe mejor pe, ya se puede desde los 14 kreo :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> hahaha
<nxvl> si ya llegan al timbre...
<viperhoot> nxvl, la ultimas 2 veces q he ido, chibolada todo el rato
<nxvl> yo supero
<viperhoot> por cierto, alguien le respondio a ese pata ?
<nxvl> llamo y mi tio y que me pasee
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y tu muy viejo oe , cuantos años tienes, 16 con 1 mes?
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahaah
<nxvl> yo no
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, también tengo decencia porsiacaso
<nxvl> < viperhoot > 17 recien cumplidos!
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha ta ke me harás ir a enseñarte como se hace?
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
 * nxvl sospecha que viperhoot ya es caso perdido, ni con clases la hace
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> basuras
<nxvl> hay no mucha chibola, uaj!
<viperhoot> agradezcan que dejo a ubuntu bien en alto: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2634439995/
<viperhoot> gripe de mierda, ni respirar deja
<nxvl> trankilllloooooooooo
<viperhoot> 8]
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot,ta ke... mejor borra esa foto oe
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> hhahaha
<RoAkSoAx> no hay mas esbeltas?
<nxvl> uyy
<viperhoot> yo que la alejaba a la de azul xD
<nxvl> verdad
<nxvl> ya se viene fongal
<nxvl> viperhoot: andate curando
<lastent> esa mano derecha, donde estara la izquierda?
<viperhoot> nxvl, por eso pe
<nxvl> esas juergas son mas bravas
<lastent> buenas noches por cierto
<viperhoot> claaaro, ya los planes estan armados
<viperhoot> la wada es q hace un frio de mela por acá
<nxvl> de chibolo me acuerdo que saltabamos muro, cerca y cruzabamos rio de la casa hacienda a la feria para no pagar
<viperhoot> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero si paras entre mujeres, ya tienes kien te caliente oe
<viperhoot> empieza desde el 24 creo
<nxvl> ta q pisar cajamarca entre febrero y marzo o en julio es un problema
<viperhoot> nada como febrero :D
<nxvl> una vez el necio de mi tio me dejo y se largo a cazar biscachas
 * lastent saluda pero nadie le responde : (
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nada man... nada nada esta noche
<nxvl> aparecio al dia siguiente en la noche el CSM
<viperhoot> hahahah
<viperhoot> habla lastent
<nxvl> lastent: estamos ocupados maleando a viperhoot
<nxvl> :D
<lastent> y no necesitan ayuda?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, te veo bien con la de verde :P http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2634446035/in/photostream/
<nxvl> la de azul tiene un cara de fursia
<viperhoot> nada tio, el cuero es ella: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2634453343/
<rootvzla> fina foto :p
<viperhoot> tmr el chisme de la gente
<rootvzla> 0.0
<rootvzla> epale viperhoot
<rootvzla> :p
<nxvl> viperhoot: y acuerdate que ahora hay logs y se publican
<nxvl> jajaja
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, la de guinda ta maso
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2635274900/
<RoAkSoAx> uy kreo q tendre ke ir a visitarte
<nxvl> este concha no perdona -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2635260768/in/photostream/
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> la de guinda es mi flaca >: [
<viperhoot> nxvl, hahahaha
<viperhoot> creo q voya a encaletar esas fotos
<RoAkSoAx> a ninguna: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2634429199/
<nxvl> mi flaca dice
<viperhoot> naa esa es ya después de los alcoholes
<nxvl> tiene fotos apachurrandose a todas
<nxvl> y dice que ta con flaca
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, es tu flaka?? ta bien ahi si dejas el nombre de u-pe en alto pq las demas tan pal perro
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> ta ke les hace el conejito a otras
<RoAkSoAx> y nada con la flaka
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> jajaj basuras
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2634424611/in/photostream/
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2635244122/
<nxvl> veste HdP
<viperhoot> tmr, voy a poner en privado esas fotos creo jaja
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<viperhoot> no, eso ya era cuando se veia a triple
<nxvl> esperate que terminemos de verlas
<viperhoot> nxvl, como ves esa foto ?
<viperhoot> ahh chucha, te tengo como amigo en el flickr ahahah
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2634419711/in/photostream/
<viperhoot> si ya a las finales en una sodoma de mierda ahi
<viperhoot> nada como febrero: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flor_castello/326678279/
<viperhoot> tamare.. los logs!!!
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611186887/in/photostream/
<nxvl> ese bar lo conozco
<viperhoot> ahh si
<nxvl> o ya no es un bar?
<viperhoot> no, no es bar
<nxvl> queda a la espalda de la plaza
<nxvl> para arriba
<viperhoot> comida rapida nomás
<nxvl> tons conozco un bar muy igualito
<viperhoot> en una esquina de la plaza
<viperhoot> comprenme una pro y se enteran de las demás :D
<nxvl> viperhoot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nxvl/2161404396/in/set-72157603614139884/
<nxvl> viperhoot: esos son los malogrados que siempre me sacan
<viperhoot> me suena el tio del centro
<nxvl> el de la sonrisa de idiota de atras es cachetes
<nxvl> es el duenho del fogon
<viperhoot> hmm no
<nxvl> y el de la izq estudia sistemas
<nxvl> o estudiaba
<nxvl> o algo asi
<viperhoot> creo q el del centro atiende en un bar llamado kaleta
<nxvl> viperhoot: como que no, cachetes es el duenho, he abierto y cerrado local con el varias veces
<viperhoot> hahah
<viperhoot> buehh me quito
<viperhoot> esta gripe no me gana
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<viperhoot> la frase chilcano de pisco tiene mucho que ver creo
<viperhoot> hahahah
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<viperhoot> ubuntulog, mierda!
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611177021/in/photostream/
<nxvl> la de blanco se ve simpatica
<viperhoot> porsiaca fongal empieza el 22
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahahaha cuidado ke alguien se keja y paaaaaaaam al CC por hablar malas palabras :P
<nxvl> y de la izq mariconaso
<nxvl> viperhoot: si pudiera tener vacaciones ya estaria alla
<viperhoot> nxvl, la de blanco es pao, la tengo en el facebook
<viperhoot> o asi me acuerdo
<viperhoot> ya carajo, busquence su vida
<viperhoot> me quito
<nxvl> lease es una random que no manyo
<RoAkSoAx> y la ke ta con el broster de azul?
<nxvl> :P
<viperhoot> hahaha
<nxvl> maleada la parada de metro
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> tu pata viperhoot ??
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<viperhoot> ahora q si me ponen la pro revisan con más paciencia toda la colección
<viperhoot> naaa , el macho de una amiga
<nxvl> viperhoot: eso es en la hacienda, no?
<viperhoot> el diablo
<viperhoot> chao chao
<RoAkSoAx> haha se fue ya no hay a quien maletear :P xD
<nxvl> ta mare
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611967384/in/photostream/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, por fin algo bien ah!!
<nxvl> juas!
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611962024/in/photostream/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611964392/
<RoAkSoAx> ahahaha ke lindoooooo con la antorcha!!
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha
<nxvl> y con el perrito!
<nxvl> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611127831/in/photostream/
<RoAkSoAx> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611127831/in/photostream/
<RoAkSoAx> siiiiiiiiiii
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> esa caricatura de su viejo ke la clava a la vaca cague de risa
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: asegura bien tu silla
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: te vas a caer para atras
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dante_diaz/2611103069/in/photostream/
<RoAkSoAx> a ver
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaahahhaahah
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RoAkSoAx> le debe tar ardiendo la oreja
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahaha
<rootvzla> nxvl una pregunta
<rootvzla> n_n
<nxvl> sueltala
<rootvzla> de cuando fueron esas fotos 0_0?
<nxvl> cuales?
<nxvl> las de Dante?
<nxvl> sabe dios
<rootvzla> 0.0
<rootvzla> estan bien
<rootvzla> las fotos
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: oe
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, dime
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, vorian es Kubuntu user no?
<nxvl> yep
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<nxvl> y me pregunto si era gnome freak
<nxvl> y le dije que era CLI freak
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha lol
<rootvzla> nxvl n.n como esta todo en peru
<CarlosBacalla> hola nxvl, viperhoot, Genelyk RoAkSoAx ubuntulog   tengo una pregunta
<CarlosBacalla> en ubuntu 8.04  en que lugar se encuentra el archivo httpd.conf
<Genelyk> Holaz CarlosBacalla
<CarlosBacalla> por favor contestemen
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: ruge pantera :P
<Genelyk> ?
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: /etc/apache2/
<RoAkSoAx> pero lo encontrarás vacio
<viperhoot> ajá
<RoAkSoAx> toda la configuración básica se encuentra en /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<CarlosBacalla> y por q vacio
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: ya tengo MOTU mentor :P
<viperhoot> ahaha bien !
 * Genelyk ammm ubuntulog es un bot :P
<CarlosBacalla> osea ahora el archivo httpd.con es ahora apache2.conf
<CarlosBacalla> MUCHACHOS
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: básicamente, lo qeu antes encontrabas en httpd.conf en feodra, ahora lo encuentras en apache2.conf y /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<viperhoot> por alguna razon al googlear motu mentor sale tu blog haha
<CarlosBacalla> y si quiero montar un directorio virtual en apache donde lo configuro
<CarlosBacalla> Creación de directorios virtuales en Apache
<CarlosBacalla> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: /etc/apache2/sites-available/ y dale una miiradita al archivo default dentro de ese directorio
<CarlosBacalla> no me decepcionen por fa vor
<CarlosBacalla> ok
<viperhoot> oe que raro está launchpad
<CarlosBacalla> RoAkSoAx me sale un archivo default
<viperhoot> no me acaba de convenver el nuevo diseño
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: nueva interfaz, y si se ve raro
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx: basura, acabo de ver los logs de anoche
<viperhoot> ta bien ta bien
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: pues ese es la forma de hacer directorios virtuales y toda esa nota, examínalo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot: :P hahahahahahahahahaha nxvl encontró las fotos :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> brb
<viperhoot> ya no les muestro las de fongal por burlones
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> me quito, ya ni respirar puedo por tanto pisco de anoche xD
<CarlosBacalla> RoAkSoAx  examino el archivo default de la carpeta sites-available
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego
<CarlosBacalla> a ya
<CarlosBacalla> chevere
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: si creas un nuevo archivo digamos prueba, dentro de sites-available para poner una configuracion nueva, para activarlo tienes que poner: a2ensite prueba y luego aparecerá en sites-enabled, me dejo entender?
<CarlosBacalla> algo
<CarlosBacalla> voy a intentarlo
<CarlosBacalla> creo un nuevo archivo en sites-available
<CarlosBacalla> verdad
<CarlosBacalla> RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: claro, o puedes copiar default a otro nombre
<RoAkSoAx> digamos prueba
<RoAkSoAx> dentro de sites-available
<RoAkSoAx> cuando kieras activar esa configuracion del archivo prueba
<RoAkSoAx> haces a2ensite prueba
<RoAkSoAx> y aparecerá un enlace simbolico en sites-enabled
<CarlosBacalla> $sudo a2ensite prueba
<RoAkSoAx> sinta
<RoAkSoAx> si
<CarlosBacalla> http://www.desarrolloweb.com/articulos/1152.php
<CarlosBacalla> yo me estaba guiando de esta pagina
<CarlosBacalla> y esta recontra desactualizada
<RoAkSoAx> CarlosBacalla: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<CarlosBacalla> chevere , voy hacer el procedimiento q me has dado dejame lo hacer
<CarlosBacalla> ;)
<CarlosBacalla> RoAkSoAx ya saque una copia luego de default ahora actes de activarlo debo configurarlo verdad
<CarlosBacalla> RoAkSoAx ya saque una copia de default ahora antes de activarlo debo configurarlo verdad
<CarlosBacalla> alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<CarlosBacalla> esta es la linea donde debo moverRoAkSoAx
<CarlosBacalla>  RoAkSoAx
<CarlosBacalla> Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
<CarlosBacalla> Alias nombreFicticio ubicacionReal
<CarlosBacalla> RoAkSoAx
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> http://www.theinquirer.es/2008/07/18/dell_va_en_serio_con_ubuntu.html
#ubuntu-pe 2008-07-20
<srinux> thebonky
<srinux> rasta
<TheBonki> q paso
<srinux> hey bonkiman entra
<srinux> an canal
<GNU-Linux> Bunas noches gente
<GNU-Linux> :-P Buenas noches :-D
<srinux> hola GNU_Linux
<GNU-Linux> Hola srinux
<GNU-Linux> que novedades hay por aqui
<srinux> nada nuevo
<srinux> todo silecioso el canal XD
<GNU-Linux> xD como casi siempre
<srinux> jeje si
<GNU-Linux> por cierto alguno novedad
<GNU-Linux>  donde sera la siguiente reunion
<srinux> XD en panama
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<srinux> soy panameño XD
<GNU-Linux>  no ps la de ubuntu-pe
<GNU-Linux> aja
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<srinux> jeje
<srinux> ak estamos organisando lo del freedom day
<GNU-Linux> temprano veo cuanto esta el pasaje
<GNU-Linux> desde aqui
<GNU-Linux> cool
<srinux> Xd
<GNU-Linux> buena notic
<GNU-Linux> a
<srinux> ak estamos haciendo lo posible para q usen SL
<srinux> la mayoria usa el otro XD
<GNU-Linux> cual otro
<GNU-Linux>  yo solo conosco SL
<srinux> winbug
<srinux> jaja
<GNU-Linux> o mejor dicho solo reconosco el SL como sistema operativo
<GNU-Linux>  el resto no es nada
<srinux> jaja si
<GNU-Linux> claro hablando de software privativo
<srinux> aja
<GNU-Linux> pk en si como UNIX
<GNU-Linux> tampoko tampoko
<srinux> ya tengo como a 5 personas q se quieren cambiar
<GNU-Linux> eso es bueno
<srinux> sip
<GNU-Linux> cambiemos el mundo byte a byte
<srinux> jjeeje si
<GNU-Linux> que hora es alla
<srinux> 1:52 am
<srinux> y aya
<GNU-Linux> 1.53
<GNU-Linux> am
<GNU-Linux> pero yo acabo de llegar de una reunion
<GNU-Linux> y estoy medio cansado
<GNU-Linux> jejeje
<srinux> jajajaj
<Bonkiman> esos
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<GNU-Linux> Hola Bonkiman
<GNU-Linux> buenas madrugas
<GNU-Linux> madrugadas
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<Bonkiman> :)
<Bonkiman> si instalo
<GNU-Linux> ?
<Bonkiman> win xp poniendo
<Bonkiman> el disco
<GNU-Linux> que es winxp?
<Bonkiman> se me malogrs mi grub
<Bonkiman> ?
<Bonkiman> guidous
<Bonkiman> guidous
<GNU-Linux> ah asha
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux>  si se pierde
<srinux> bonkiman q le pasa ?
<GNU-Linux> debido a que winbugs no reconoce GNU/Linux
<Bonkiman> mmmmmmm
<Bonkiman> oe
<Bonkiman> hay laguna dforma
<GNU-Linux> desaparecera de tu menu de opciones de arranque el GNU/linux
<Bonkiman> d instalar windows desde luinux
<srinux> hey ya vengo amigos
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> si hay
<Bonkiman> com
<GNU-Linux> puedes instalarlo desde una Vm
<Bonkiman> como
<Bonkiman> l oq sucede
<Bonkiman> es q donde estudio
<GNU-Linux> osea desde una maquina virtual
<Bonkiman> necesito hace trabajos en
<Bonkiman> .net
<Bonkiman> y
<Bonkiman> photosho
<Bonkiman> y en linux no me funcionana
<Bonkiman> -_-
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<Bonkiman> pero mi winbugs
<Bonkiman> lo borre
<Bonkiman> :P
<GNU-Linux> tons facil instala  el winbugs
<GNU-Linux>  en una virtual machine
<Bonkiman> com oinstalo
<Bonkiman> eso
<Bonkiman> aver
<Bonkiman> guiame
<GNU-Linux> asi lo usas como si fuera una ventana
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<GNU-Linux> sed te ayudo
<GNU-Linux>  pero seria mañana pk ahora estoy medio ebrio :-P
<Bonkiman> mmmmmmmm
<GNU-Linux> pero te adelanto que vaias instalando el virtualbox
<Bonkiman> y yo medio drogadop y no me kejo
<GNU-Linux> ja pendex
<GNU-Linux> el alcohol es mejor que toda esa mierda
<Bonkiman> naaaaa
<Bonkiman> el alcoholt caga el higado
<Bonkiman> :P
<GNU-Linux> la cerveza
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<GNU-Linux> es buena
<GNU-Linux>  es cebada
<GNU-Linux> el humo no te deja pensar
<GNU-Linux> ese es el motivo por la que la gente deja de pensar
<Bonkiman> al contrario
<Bonkiman> t hace epnsar mejor
<Bonkiman> (i)
<GNU-Linux> y se ve en la necesidad de usar winbugs
<GNU-Linux> naa
<GNU-Linux> si te haria pensar
<GNU-Linux>  seria legal
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<Bonkiman> lo es
<Bonkiman> en paises desarrollados
<Bonkiman> pro eso aca no
<Bonkiman> :D
<GNU-Linux> a que le llamas desarrollados?
<Bonkiman> tu sabes q cuando unio prohibe algo
<Bonkiman> la gente peor lo hace
<Bonkiman> y q manera
<Bonkiman> mas inteligente d conbatir
<GNU-Linux> y asi dices que la droga te hace pensar mejor
<Bonkiman> la adiccion q lagalizando
<Bonkiman> asi bajan lso incdices d consumo
<Bonkiman> y no digo la droga
<Bonkiman> lo digo solo pro la canabis
<GNU-Linux> claro porque  hacen que la adiccion sea algo muy comun
<GNU-Linux> legalizar la droga = mundo enfermo
<Bonkiman> ya bueno
<Bonkiman> como sea
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<Bonkiman> cada kien con su estilo d vida
<Bonkiman> ahora emd ecias
<Bonkiman> del vitrual box
<GNU-Linux> claro puedes instalar el milbugs
<Bonkiman> XD
<GNU-Linux> mediante una maquina virtual
<Bonkiman> http://www.rpp.com.pe/detalle_123676.html
<GNU-Linux>  como es el quemu
<GNU-Linux>  virtual box
<GNU-Linux> vmware-server
<GNU-Linux> jaja ya me imagina un monton de drogos creiendose superman  lanzandose desde un 5to piso
<GNU-Linux> jajaja
<Bonkiman> jajaja
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<GNU-Linux> bueno lo mejor que puedes hacer para tener tu milbugs
<GNU-Linux> seria instalarte vmware-server
<GNU-Linux> seria lo mejor
<Bonkiman> ya isntale
<Bonkiman> el
<Bonkiman>  vitrual box
<GNU-Linux> joder
<GNU-Linux> tu no lees manuales verdad?
<GNU-Linux> deberias leer un poco
<GNU-Linux> leer es bueno
<GNU-Linux> ya sabes las ventajas y desventajas de tener uno u otro
<GNU-Linux> ?
<Bonkiman> nop
<Bonkiman> :O
<GNU-Linux> sabes el rendimiento mas factible de los virtualizadores sobre la maquina que tienes
<GNU-Linux> primero es mejor informarce
<Bonkiman> ok
<GNU-Linux> no hagas como milbugs
<GNU-Linux> que metes todo y al final obtienes mierda
<GNU-Linux> bueno en lo que a mi respecta
<GNU-Linux> primero me gusta ver los pro y contras antes de utilizar una aplicacion
<GNU-Linux> asi obtengo el mejor rendimiento
<GNU-Linux>  y luego no digo esta mierda no funciona
<GNU-Linux> claro que eso no pasa en GNU/Linux
<GNU-Linux> pero siempre vale ser preca...do
<GNU-Linux> y de paso no instalamos cosas que luego no nos van a servir
<GNU-Linux> mira de paso un poco para que leas
<Bonkiman> ok
<GNU-Linux> http://ayudalinux.wordpress.com/2007/02/01/instalar-windows-xp-sobre-ubuntu-con-vmware-parte-1/
<GNU-Linux> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<GNU-Linux> eso es para vmware-server
<GNU-Linux> leetelo primero para que veas lo que puedes hacer
<GNU-Linux> te vas a quedar encantado
<GNU-Linux> jeje si te muestro lo que estoy haciendo
<GNU-Linux>  te vas a quemar traumado
<GNU-Linux> jejej
<GNU-Linux> tan solo con decirte que mi ordenador no tiene ni teclado ni raton
<Bonkiman> asu
<Bonkiman> :S
<GNU-Linux> y que escribo sobre  mi mesa
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<Bonkiman> ummmmmmm?
<GNU-Linux> loko no?
<GNU-Linux> http://miguelabril.com/2007/05/20/how-to-como-instalar-virtualbox-y-windows-en-ubuntu/
<GNU-Linux> ahi uno de virtualbox
<Bonkiman> explicame eso
<Bonkiman> :S
<Bonkiman> me kede
<Bonkiman> :O
<GNU-Linux> :-D
<GNU-Linux> ya te dije si te explico te quedas traumado
<GNU-Linux> ademas no me gusta hablar de estas cosa cuando estoy ebrio
<GNU-Linux> srinux seguro que sabe al respecto
<GNU-Linux> haz visto losvideos de surface
<Bonkiman> nop
<GNU-Linux> a joder
<Bonkiman> pero masomenos
<Bonkiman> por donde va la cosa
<GNU-Linux>  tienes qeu verlos
<Bonkiman> donde los veo
<GNU-Linux> algo asi es lo que tengo
<GNU-Linux> y todo el sistema hecho aqui en PERU
<srinux> si de la mesa de billar XD
<GNU-Linux> con algunas adiciones
<GNU-Linux> que si quiero escribo en la pantalla o bien hablo
<srinux> aja
<GNU-Linux> y el sistema lo escribe
<Bonkiman> ummmmm
<Bonkiman> aver yo quiero ver eso
<Bonkiman> donde veo eso
<GNU-Linux> en mi casa
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<Bonkiman> los videos
<GNU-Linux> unas chelas y te lo enseño
<Bonkiman> eso q dices
<Bonkiman> jejeje
<Bonkiman> ese con
<Bonkiman> XD
 * Bonkiman volando
<Bonkiman> XD
<GNU-Linux> vas a guerlo en mi  pared
<Bonkiman> oe ala ps
<Bonkiman> no seas loco
<Bonkiman> donde donde
<Bonkiman> veo esos videos
<Bonkiman> d surface
<Bonkiman> q dices
<GNU-Linux> com mi server de googleearth
<GNU-Linux> espera en tutubo hay unos videos de algo parecido
<GNU-Linux> perdon youtubo
<srinux> Gnu de q hablas de m surface
<srinux> ¬¬
<srinux> haz visto losvideos de surface
<GNU-Linux> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=CYY-g6ionzM
<GNU-Linux> sed
<srinux> aaaaaaaaaaa
<srinux> yaaa Xd
<GNU-Linux> ese video esta en linux
<srinux> sip ya lo avia visto
<GNU-Linux> usando wine para usar el starcraft
<srinux> pero por q no pone el mouse enfocado XD
<GNU-Linux> haz visto este
<srinux> si el starcraft sepuede con wine
<GNU-Linux>  este me he hecho yo en mi casa
<GNU-Linux> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Co3FONI6kHU
<GNU-Linux> pero para uso exclusivo del google earth
<srinux> ese esta mas original
<srinux> XD
<GNU-Linux> sed
<GNU-Linux> lo tengo en mi pared
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<srinux> jajaj no te cansa eso
<GNU-Linux> naa
<srinux> jaja si no te dal el cindrome del mouse
<srinux> XD
<GNU-Linux> pk le estoy haciendo para que me busque los lugares
<GNU-Linux> que le digo
<GNU-Linux> per con voz
<GNU-Linux> asi ya no me levanto :-P
<srinux> jajajja
<Bonkiman> y com ose hace eso eh?
<GNU-Linux> :-D
<GNU-Linux> secreto de estado
<GNU-Linux> jajaja
<Bonkiman> no peus
<Bonkiman> solo
<srinux> jajaj man hay q compratir XD
<Bonkiman> dime nomas
<Bonkiman> ara
<Bonkiman> investigar
<Bonkiman> claro
<Bonkiman> no seas envidioso
<Bonkiman> XD
<srinux> jajaja
<GNU-Linux> jaja
<GNU-Linux> ok
<GNU-Linux> por eso no me gusta entrar al chat cuando estoy ebrio
<srinux> jajajaja
<GNU-Linux> para comenzar el sistema de voz es hecho por mi
<GNU-Linux> aun lo tengo en  desarrollo
<GNU-Linux> no se usa las pantallas tradicionales
<GNU-Linux> te tienes qeu crear una
<GNU-Linux> o puedes comvertir tu tv en una
<GNU-Linux> para hacerlo tu mismo tienes que tener paciencia
<GNU-Linux> el costo teniendo el cpu y tv o monitor
<GNU-Linux> no pasa de los 600 soles
<Bonkiman> ummm
<Bonkiman> biern ah
<Bonkiman> q y una tele se peude convertir en tochpad
<Bonkiman> asi se llama verdad
<Bonkiman> ?
<GNU-Linux> naa
<GNU-Linux>  tiene otro nombre
<GNU-Linux> pero por ahi puedes comenzar a investigar
<Bonkiman> Touchscreen
<GNU-Linux> lo que mas me gusta es que lo puedes implementar en un proyector
<Bonkiman> y eso lo programas
<Bonkiman> o como
<Bonkiman> se hace al cosa
<Bonkiman> es con un programa
<Bonkiman> un sisterma operativo
<Bonkiman> nose
<Bonkiman> dime
<Bonkiman> mas acerca d eso
<Bonkiman> ahblame d eso
<Bonkiman> q jerramientas s usan
<GNU-Linux> como vas con tu instalacion de tu milbugs
<GNU-Linux> que vas a utilizar
<GNU-Linux> el virtual box
<GNU-Linux>  o em vmware
<GNU-Linux> o el quemu
<Bonkiman> vmware
<Bonkiman> creo
<Bonkiman> estoy leyendo
<Bonkiman> con eso
<Bonkiman> me cagas
<Bonkiman> con laslecturas
<Bonkiman> jajaja
<Bonkiman> estoy
<Bonkiman> concetradaso
<Bonkiman> ajjaja
<GNU-Linux> jeje te dije que te traumarias
<GNU-Linux> salud
<GNU-Linux> por ella
<GNU-Linux> joder ya me estoy acabando la caja
<GNU-Linux> y estoy solo
<GNU-Linux> jeje
<GNU-Linux> que vivan los ebrios
<GNU-Linux> ya no sabes que hacer
<GNU-Linux> que sera que veas
<GNU-Linux> en ese sistema trabajando  8 pesonas con diferentes  sistemas perativos
<GNU-Linux> como si fueras ordenadores independientesw
<GNU-Linux> haz visto  el sinergy
<GNU-Linux> creo qeu asi se escribe
<GNU-Linux> :-P
<Bonkiman> mmmm
<Bonkiman> tio
<Bonkiman> GNU-Linux
<Bonkiman> ayudame
<Bonkiman> en mi
<Bonkiman> virtuyalbox
<Bonkiman> me sale
<Bonkiman> esto
<Bonkiman> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Bonkiman> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<GNU-Linux> hum
<GNU-Linux> ah
<GNU-Linux> ya toy de sueño
<GNU-Linux> temprano
<GNU-Linux> hablamos ya me pudro en sueño
<GNU-Linux> y se acabo la cebada
<GNU-Linux> nos vemos gente
<srinux> Bonkiman q estas intalando
<srinux> ?
<Bonkiman> si
<Bonkiman> ya estoy instalando pero con quemu
<srinux> ????
<srinux> q cosa
<Bonkiman> instalando
<Bonkiman> winbugs
<Bonkiman> en
<Bonkiman> mi
<Bonkiman> wemu
<Bonkiman> qemu
<srinux> jajjaa
<Bonkiman> si
<Bonkiman> esperoq todo salga bien
<Bonkiman> :D
<Bonkiman> hasta ahora todo va (y)
<srinux> jeje y apara q vas a intalar winbug
<Bonkiman> photosho
<Bonkiman> y .net
<srinux> el photoshop intalalo con corssover 7
<Bonkiman> q es eso
<Bonkiman> aver
<Bonkiman> explicame
<srinux> es como wine
<Bonkiman> cmo l oinstalo
<Bonkiman> aver dime
<srinux> descargalo buscalo en google
<srinux> crossover
<srinux> pro
<Bonkiman> srinux
 * Bonkiman slaps srinux around a bit with a large trout
<srinux> q paso
<Bonkiman> q haciendo
<srinux> nada hablo con una amiga por amsn
<FoxTech> hola
<FoxTech> necesito ayuda para la configuración de mi audio..
<rootvzla> wepale nxvl
<genelyk> raro
<genelyk> ahora no salen con sus muñekitos
<simplex> salud2
<Genelyk> OLz
<srinux> hola dabo
<Genelyk> kame kame haaaaa
<srinux> ajajajja
<srinux> no me digas q ver eso XD
<srinux> yo lo veia
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-13
<redrebel> u
<Genelyk> a
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-14
<PAPI> Hola podria alguien ayudarme?
<new-435> hola nx
<new-435> hola
<new-435> hola ubuntulog
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-18
<israel> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-07-19
<trinium> s
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-24
<victortyau> hola andres
<victortyau> como estas amigo
<victortyau> me gusto tu documento con respecto al cloud computing
<victortyau> interesante
<victortyau> ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-25
<namandu> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-18
<ujjain> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-20
<smuel> hola
<smuel> necesito ayuda
<smuel> hay alguien hay
<smuel> necesito ayuda tecnica
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-21
<on3_g> <o/
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-24
<nikecru666> Buenas tardes a todos!!!
<nikecru666> Hola RoAkSoAx, espero se acuerden de mi jeje
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-16
<viperhoot> Hola a todos!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: xander ya colgó las fotos
<viperhoot> No son muchas, pero son
<JoseeAntonioR> si, si vi
<viperhoot> Creo que ya empezamos la reunión
<JoseeAntonioR> un ratin
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, JoseBot's up and running.
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cual es el comando?
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, les pediria que no usen caracteres especiales (como letras con tilde)
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunion del mes de Julio
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Jul 16 01:02:30 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar | Reunion del mes de Julio Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseeAntonioR> #nick nxvl
<JoseeAntonioR> #nick xander21c
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair viperhoot
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot
<viperhoot> Empezamos
<viperhoot> hay un pocos puntos que discutir esta vez
<viperhoot> Primero está que esta semana (¿Martes?) el equipo entra al proceso de revisión como equipo oficial
<JoseeAntonioR> Correcto
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Está difícil que pueda estar presente :S
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Ya lo discutimos ayer, no hay problema. Ya conseguí el permiso para estar ahí :)
<viperhoot> quizá te pueda hechar una mano nxvl o roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, por ahi ya vamos viendo.
<viperhoot> Al que le interese, tenemos el informe de las actividades de la comunidad requeridos para convertirnos en equipo oficial en: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/ReapprovalApplication2012
<viperhoot> Donde básicamente se explica que hemos venido haciendo con la comunidad todo este tiempo
<viperhoot> requisito indispensable por el LoCo Council (Grupo de personas encargadas de la aprobacion)
<JoseeAntonioR> De hecho, faltan poner un par de cosillas de las que me encargaré hoy mismo.
<viperhoot> Y si todo va como lo esperado, el martes volvemos a ser un equipo oficial aprobado ;)
<viperhoot> Si alguien esta interesado en el proceso, puede acompañarnos a la entrevista en el canal #ubuntu-meeting el proximo 17 de julio a las 3pm
<JoseeAntonioR> Hora local, valga mencionar.
<viperhoot> El ser un equipo oficial aprobado nuevamente tiene sus ventajas
<viperhoot> especialmente en apoyo por parte de canonical en la realizacion de eventos
<viperhoot> y que de alguna manera nos consolida un poco mas en el pais
<viperhoot> ha sido una meta para ubuntu-pe este año, y esperamos alcanzarla
<JoseeAntonioR> Hemos decidido ir por este camino ya que desde que nos hemos vuelto a re-activar, todo esta yendo mejor de lo planeado, tenemos gente activa, y que realmente tiene ganas de trabajar.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hemos tenido muchas invitaciones a diversos eventos, y hemos contado con el apoyo de un numero de personas, y les agradecemos por eso.
<viperhoot> Pasamos al siguiente punto
<viperhoot> A partir de esta reunión, planeamos volver a las charlas irc todos los domingos por la noche
<viperhoot> sin embargo, sera ahora de una vez por mes
<viperhoot> buscamos empezar a pocos, con pocos temas (hasta el momento) y atraer a mas gente
<JoseeAntonioR> De tal modo que podamos hacer reportes mensuales
<viperhoot> siempre el segundo domingo de cada mes
<viperhoot> la proxima reunion esta programada para el domingo 12 de agosto, la agregare en un instante para poder llevar el control
<viperhoot> *IDEA: Quiza podamos buscar algo mas interactivo, los hangouts de google+ me gustan y pienso que se pueden aplicar bastante bien
<JoseeAntonioR> #idea Quiza podamos buscar algo mas interactivo, los hangouts de google+ me gustan y pienso que se pueden aplicar bastante bien
<viperhoot> asi que ya saben, los esperamos cada segundo domingo de cada mes por este mismo canal, nunca mejor dicho :P
<etxea> Yo estaria con G+, dero
<etxea> Traemos un medio neutral para todos
<JoseeAntonioR> Tendriamos que buscar la solucion, pero no es un problema tan inmediato
<viperhoot> etxea: es una idea, podriamos discutirlo, aunque considerando que los hangouts aguantan poca gente
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: claro
<viperhoot> y como tercera noticia de este mes, es que se ha planificado un evento (presencial) para el mes de agosto en la PUCP, JoseeAntonioR nos puede detallar un poco más.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, la PUCP nos ha invitado como comunidad a participar del Infosoft 2012, que es un evento organizado por ellos, para la promocion de proyectos presentados por alumnos, asi como la difusion de las ultimas noticias en el mundo de la tecnologia
<viperhoot> http://infosoft.inf.pucp.edu.pe
<JoseeAntonioR> Correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> El evento es del 20 al 24 de agosto del presente año, pero el dia miercoles 22 de agosto dare una charla, con tema Introduccion a Ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Para los que deseen asistir, las entradas son gratuitas, y pueden ser adquiridas aqui: infosoft.eventbrite.com
<JoseeAntonioR> Luego de adquirir su entrada, les pedirmos por favor se registren en esta pagina: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1852/detail/ para poder contarlos como miembros de la comunidad asistentes.
<JoseeAntonioR> El mismo dia, estaremos corriendo un stand, por lo cual quisiera hacer un llamado a voluntarios para que nos apoyen con esto
<edxato> con que
<JoseeAntonioR> Quisieramos que el stand se encuentre disponible todo el dia.
<viperhoot> Se hará el llamamiento a voluntarios por todos los canales con los que cuenta la comunidad, la idea es llegar a obtener todo el apoyo posible.
<JoseeAntonioR> Por lo tanto, si es que desean apuntarse como voluntarios, pueden mandarme un email a joseeantonior (arroba) ubuntu (punto) com
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto, pero los que deseen pueden ir anotandose desde ya.
<JoseeAntonioR> Sera un evento con un gran alcance, por lo cual es muy importante para la comunidad.
<edxato> pero para que es el evento?
<JoseeAntonioR> edxato: Repito, es el Infosoft de la PUCP.
<viperhoot> edxato: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pe/1852/detail/
<JoseeAntonioR> Ah, se me pasaba una cosa. Quienes de aqui todavia NO son miembros en el grupo de Launchpad?
<viperhoot> Eso quiere decir que todos
<JoseeAntonioR> Uhm, no creo, tenemos uno caido..
<JoseeAntonioR> i3ryan, etxea: Estan registrados en nuestro grupo de Launchpad?
<i3ryan> No,
<i3ryan> Ni idea que sea.
<JoseeAntonioR> i3ryan: Llevamos cuenta de los miembros de la comunidad en Launchpad, te recomendaria que apliques para el grupo. Inmediatamente aprobaré tu suscripción
<viperhoot> i3ryan: Launchpad es un servicio que hace sencillo el manejo de proyectos relacionados al software libre, tenemos presencia alli y sería bueno contactarlos por alli tambien ;)
<i3ryan> excelente
<i3ryan> como hago?
<JoseeAntonioR> i3ryan: Puedes entrar a https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe y ni bien tengas una cuenta y hayas iniciado sesion, le das a Join the Team
<pipor> disculpen la tardanza!
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: No hay problema :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor, ed_: Estan registrados en Launchpad?
<ed_> no todavia
<pipor> JoseeAntonioR, launchpad?
<pipor> http://launchpad.net verdad?
<viperhoot> pipor: si, launchpad.net
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: Correcto
<etxea> si estoy registrado, estoy usando mi nick
<pipor> JoseeAntonioR, no registrado, pero he visto el link http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: te puedes registrar y unir al grupo? necesitamos contar a los miembros de la comunidad alli :)
<JoseeAntonioR> etxea: A ver
<viperhoot> La idea es que se unan al equipo en launchpad para contactarlos rápidamente a cualquier actividad, además de que nos ayudará a contabilizar miembros y exponerlo el dia de la entrevista para equipo oficial
<JoseeAntonioR> Correcto!
<pipor> JoseeAntonioR, ahora lo hago!
<JoseeAntonioR> etxea: Puedes por favor unirte a https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: gracias! :)
<viperhoot> esa es la actitud :P
<Ddiods> Buenas noches...
<ed_> registrandome
<JoseeAntonioR> ed_: Genial, gracias :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Hola!
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: Hola! Perdón por la demora
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: no hay problema
<pipor> Me dan un instante que me salen captchas raros :S
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: si, pasa :)
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: como va todo hoy? Vi de una invitación a un evento en x correo
<JoseeAntonioR> Creo que no hay nada mas para anunciar, los seguimos ayudando con sus registros en el grupo luego de terminar con el log :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias por venir hoy! Buenas noches! :0
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 16 01:41:01 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-07-16-01.02.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Correcto, hay un evento en la PUCP
<viperhoot> Avisados estan todos ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: necesitamos voluntarios para esta vez, te apuntas?
<pipor> ya me uní :)
<i3ryan> Yo tambien.
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: por supuesto, dime la fecha y la hora a q me quieren y ahi estaré
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Haz el anuncio por la lista
<viperhoot> mientras más se llegue, mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Ddiods es uno de nuestros voluntarios fijos, siempre se apunta
<viperhoot> cool !
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: a ver, te apruebo la suscripcion
<pipor> pero mi nick ahi no es pipor
<pipor> me pidio nombre
<pipor> no hay problema no
<viperhoot> pipor: para nada :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: no hay problema
<pipor> está bien
<viperhoot> creo que eso es todo por hoy
<viperhoot> los esperamos el próximo mes
<JoseeAntonioR> un segundo para jalar los logs
<viperhoot> recuerden que pueden contactarse con nosotros en las redes sociales, la lista de correos, este chat irc en cualquier momento
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: a ti no te espero el proximo mes oe, el martes en la noche tenemos que hablar
<viperhoot> y no se olviden del http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org para resolver sus dudas ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: jajajaj si
<pipor> un gusto, chau a todos
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: como es lo de la catolica?
<JoseeAntonioR> pipor: chau, nos vemos! gracias por el apoyo!
<viperhoot> pipor: ahi nos leemos !
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: es un evento de los alumnos, presentan sus proyectos y llaman a algunas comunidades
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: suena interesante
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: es del 20 al 24 de agosto, y solo el 22 estaremos corriendo stand
<JoseeAntonioR> esta vez yo me encargare de organizarlo
<Ddiods> 22... miercoles, a q hora?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: yo llegare a las 9am, te parece bien?
<JoseeAntonioR> puedes llegar a las 9:30 10, yo me encargo de que todo este ordenado
<Ddiods> mmm es q trabajo, pero dejame ir pidiendo permiso para ese día
<ed_> x lo visto todos son de lima, ningun trujillano?
<JoseeAntonioR> listo!
<viperhoot> ed_: todo es cosa de que la gente de allá se ponga las pilas y vemos como podemos apoyar
<viperhoot> ed_: todos somos voluntarios, y organizamos cosas desde donde estamos
<ed_> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> ed_: Ya te uniste al grupo de Launchpad? :)
<ed_> si
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: habrá q llevar material, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: eso lo vamos a ver en el transcurso del mes
<Morell> quién está viendo el blog? qué se publique algo de vez en cuando... :)
<viperhoot> Morell: hehehe si, vamos a publicar todas estas cosas por allí también ;)
<Ddiods> sobre el blog, creo q se iban a crear un equipo para q cree articulos, no?
<viperhoot> Ddiods: también
<i3ryan> Tampoco es que hayan muchas noticias ultimamente
<viperhoot> ojalá en este tiempo de pausa por fiestas con algo más de tiempo nos podemos más activos ;)
<viperhoot> por mi parte ya tengo que irme, en cajamarca los domingos son como ciudad fantasma
<viperhoot> si no me apuro me quedo sin cena :P
<viperhoot> un saludo a todos ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos!
<Ddiods> mmm viperhoot me ha echo acordar cuando fui a Arequipa y quise comer algo, sali a las 8pm y ya no habia nada...
<Morell> :-D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo he vuelto de Arequipa hace como un mes y medio
<etxea> :-D
<lumoen> en aqp,,,,donde se reunen los linexuros
<Morell> ventajas y desventajas de vivir en provincias...
<lumoen> buenas noches ante todo
<etxea> yo voy mas arriba p
<JoseeAntonioR> lumoen: hola!
<etxea> puno encerrado en la nada si por 20 dias
<lumoen> hi todos
<Ddiods> hola lumoen
<JoseeAntonioR> lumoen: ya hemos terminado la reunion, estoy jalando los logs
<lumoen> hola diodo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si me das un segundo lo publico
<JoseeAntonioR> lumoen: mas bien, estas registrado en Launchpad?
<lumoen> chevere
<lumoen> no
<lumoen> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lumoen: puedes hacerlo? lo estamos haciendo para contar a los miembros
<JoseeAntonioR> solo registrate en https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe y una vez que estes registrado le das en Join the Team
<lumoen> entendido
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: asi x curiosidad... cuantos vamos?
<i3ryan> 29
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: en LP o al evento?
<Ddiods> en LP
<JoseeAntonioR> si, 29
<Ddiods> chvr
<herberthcaceres> hola comunidad de ubuntu perú
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: Hola!
<herberthcaceres> alguien me puede ayudar con una consulta sobre la nueva version 12.04 lst?
<herberthcaceres> digo lts?
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: claro que si!
<herberthcaceres> yo me he instalado ubuntu studio
<herberthcaceres> y al igual que muchos en varios foros que he investigado no puedo escuchar nada cuando conecto mis audifonos
<Ddiods> herberthcaceres, los conectas adelante o atras?
<herberthcaceres> es una laptop
<Ddiods> mm modelo?
<herberthcaceres> solo tiene un conector de audio
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: nos puedes dar mas detalles?
<herberthcaceres> es una sony vaio vpcea40el
<Morell> los parlantes si funcionan?
<Morell> los parlantes incorporados...
<herberthcaceres> si pero cuando conecto los auriculares no suena nada es como si los reconociera pero no suena
<herberthcaceres> ya voy probando varios audifonos
<Morell> anda a configuración de sonido y chequea que los controles se muestren...
<Morell> sobre todo el de los auriculares y que no este bajo o en mute...
<herberthcaceres> claro no está en mute y aun asi no suena a muchos les ha pasado ese problema cuando instalan ubuntu en una lap pero no he encontrado solución
<Morell> son varios controles no solo el master...
<herberthcaceres> claro active el de headphones
<Morell> estas seguro que el de los auriculares está correcto?
<herberthcaceres> sip
<Morell> mmm ah ya ok.
<Ddiods> mm cuando he visto esos problemas fue x 2 motivos... 1ero el chipset de la laptop es muy nuevo y aun no hay controlador o hay alguna configuración adiciona lq hacer
<herberthcaceres> les enviaria mas informacion pero estoy instalando ubuntu en la lap a ver si con el si funciona
<herberthcaceres> y si es la primera como le haria?
<Morell> tendrías que buscar por el modelo específico de la tarjeta de sonido...
<Morell> no probastes con el CD live si funcionaba?
<herberthcaceres> tampoco funciona con el live cd
<herberthcaceres> si prove la tercera ves que lo instale
<herberthcaceres> la placa es Audio Intel de Alta Definición solo eso dice es integrada
<lumoen> disculpe ya envie mi pedido d union,,,pero no encuentro el codigo d conducta
<Morell> cuando termines de instalar en la configuración de sonido tendrías que ver el modelo de placa que reconece el kernel y con eso buscar
<JoseeAntonioR> lumoen: no es necesario firmar el codigo de conducta
<lumoen> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> lumoen: ya aprobe tu solicitud :)
<lumoen> encantado d participar brother
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: nos puedes hacer un favor?
<herberthcaceres> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: puedes unirte a nuestro grupo en launchpad? estamos contando a los miembros de la comunidad alli
<etxea> saben si hay interesados en continuar el trabajo de FullCircle en español
<etxea> solo salienron 6 numeros
<herberthcaceres> disculpa la ignorancia como me uno?
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: entra a https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe y le das click en Join the Team
<herberthcaceres> ok gracias ahora mismo me uno
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<Ddiods> perdon q demore en contestar, mi hijito se despertó
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: espero tu solicitud :)
<herberthcaceres> ya la envie
<JoseeAntonioR> herberthcaceres: nope, todavia no
<herberthcaceres> ahora si salio creo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<Ddiods> herberthcaceres, perdon por la demora, mi hijito se despertó... si es la primera tendrías q espearar un par de días a q actualicen el los controladores, generalmente en un par de semanas.. podrías visitar http://linuxhcl.com/ donde la gente postea su experiencia con diverso hardware
<herberthcaceres> gracias es la opcion mas sabia hasta ahora
<Ddiods> de nada :)
<JoseeAntonioR> genelyk: Hola!
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR, aparte de lo de la catolica, hay alguna otra actividad
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: xander21c me comento algo, pero no me acuerdo exactamente que era
<Morell> el grupo de classroon están proponiendo incorporar los vídeos para las charlas..
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: nope, son unas pruebas que estoy haciendo para un proyecto que se lanza pronto ;)
<Morell> Pablo rubianes estaba proponiendo utilizar vídeo para el developer week español
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: es que Pablo no ha estado en el UDS, hemos tenido una idea super loca que lanzamos en dos semanas ;)
<Morell> ah ya...
<JoseeAntonioR> ya le estaremos comunicando lo que se hara y haremos un solo proyecto
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: en unos dias debes poder ver un post en el fridge sobre esto
<Morell> ok
<Ddiods> ya debo irme, estamos hablando en la semana, saludos a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: listo, nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Chuy!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: puedes revisar nuestra application a ver si falta algo? me quedan 7 minutos de vida en el colegio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la vi excelente
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/ReapprovalApplication2012
<JoseeAntonioR> ah genial!
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy mandando un mail ahora mismo para que nos abran un nuevo bug
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tu puedes hacer eso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y para que un nuevo bug?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: porque el que ya tenemos no es valido, el ciclo ya paso
<JoseeAntonioR> Paul Tagliamonte me dijo que tenian que hacerlo
<JoseeAntonioR> ex-loco council member, persona que nos abrio el bug
<JoseeAntonioR> antes
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: greg-g me dijo que mande un mail, ya lo hice
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa ok ok
<SergioMeneses> la verdad tengo dos semanas muy desconectado del mundo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me he dado cuenta
<SergioMeneses> y el jueves viajo a Venezuela
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, vere si Laura esta online
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale si ando hablando con ella
<SergioMeneses> no te preocupes
<SergioMeneses> me acaba de preguntar si hable contigo lo de -es y es-locos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: podrias decirle lo del bug por favor?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo!... lo hago yo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya me dijo que no hay problema con el bug, que no es necesario
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si es que prefieren hacer el tracking por ahi, por favor hazlo, y me suscribes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si como le decia no era importante
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la idea es que el bug registra desde cuando caduco la membresia
<SergioMeneses> por eso se pone en un ciclo
<JoseeAntonioR> ah listo entonces
<SergioMeneses> pero no es necesario hacer un bug en cada ciclo
 * JoseeAntonioR tiene que correr a clases, le quedan 30s
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: bueno, estamos hablando mas tarde
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, go go go
<SergioMeneses> and good luck my dear friend
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya esta el bug nuevo
<SergioMeneses> lo checaste?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, lo vi cuando estaba en clase
<JoseeAntonioR> muchisimas gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> ya mismo actualizo la agenda
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio hermano!
<SergioMeneses> ando con cosas de comunidad hasta el cuello en estos dias
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todos estamos asi, yo con ubuntu on air
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: puedes marcar el bug status como triaged?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro paseme la url xD
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, q pena ponerlo en esas pero no lo tenia a la mano
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yo voy a ser quien va a estar en la reunion, ya consegui salir de clases
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le dieron permiso?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, consegui que la profesora de computo me saque de clase para asistir
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<JoseeAntonioR> y como vamos con el asunto de ~u-es y ~u-es-locos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay ando mirando
<SergioMeneses> tengo que informarme y averiguarme bien sobre eso
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-17
<m0ugly> hola
<m0ugly> estoy harto de caminar por las calles de ima
<m0ugly> de los chóferes energúmentos usando la bocina
<m0ugly> por cualquier motivo
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, roaksoax saludos alguno tiene el email de gmail de dante y jose?
<nxvl> dante@ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, me pasas tu email de gmail tambien... es para una consulta no tecnica
<nxvl> nvalcarcel AT gmail
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ty
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, listo hay les envie el email.
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses, ya llegue
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estamos empezando
<SergioMeneses> vamos en el orden de la agenda
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: genial, me acabo de salir de clases para venir
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: parece que no estan usando meetingology, los ayudo con eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: siguen con el topic de reunion de ubuntu server
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-18
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Ddiods!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> una pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, SergioMeneses!
<JoseeAntonioR> dime
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando se cambia el estatus de un bug a FixReleased
<SergioMeneses> este se elimina?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, solo se marca como que un fix se ha lanzado
<JoseeAntonioR> se añade la imagen de un parchecito en el status
<SergioMeneses> si eso ando viendo
<SergioMeneses> ya encontre la orma
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no hay que ponerle el tag reapproval-approved?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si si
<SergioMeneses> pero es q ando mirando q no hay unos bugs
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo!
<SergioMeneses> ya estan todos actualizados
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: acabo de leer el mail
<viperhoot> y el log
<viperhoot> bien ah !
<JoseeAntonioR> al fin logramos una de las metas
<viperhoot> i
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> me alegra mucho la noticia :d
<JoseeAntonioR> a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> quieren celebrar
<viperhoot> ya aparece como oficial también en la web de los locos
<Ddiods> Buenas
<viperhoot> hola Ddiods ;)
<Ddiods> Hola viperhoot
<Ddiods> q tal? como stamos?
<viperhoot> Ddiods: está todo muy tranquilo en este momento pese a ser un día bastante activo para ubuntu-pe
<Ddiods> vi la noticia, ya somo LOCO oficial no? :D
<Ddiods> somos*
<Ddiods> q mas a habido?
<viperhoot> Eso básicamente, todo gracias a JoseeAntonioR
 * viperhoot manda una felicitación una vez más a JoseeAntonioR 
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, trabajo de todos :)
<Ddiods> *levanta el cartelon "Gracias JoseeAntonioR"*
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Ddiods> pregunta: Ahora q somos oficiales, cuales son las ventajas y deberes q tenemos?
<viperhoot> Ddiods: Canonical ahora nos da una serie de prioridades, en lo que necesitemos.
<viperhoot> Ddiods: pedidos de merchandising por ejemplo, son más prioritarios a nuestra comunidad
<viperhoot> alguna documentación en físico y cosas que canonical de un momento a otro quiera ofrecer, rápidamente la podemos conseguir
<Ddiods> mm suena interesante, sobre todo la parte de merchandising y documentación, asi será mas fácil difundir
<viperhoot> si, de hecho creo que podríamos pedir algunos libros de Jono gratuitamente, averiguaré
<Ddiods> claro!!! no estaría mal
<viperhoot> Me acabo de enterar de que habrá campus party este año en nuestro país !
<Ddiods> :D :D :D
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: que estas hablando
<Ddiods> de esto: http://www.campus-party.org/peru.html
<Ddiods> de eso, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero cuando?
<Ddiods> mmmm proximamente?
<viperhoot> agosto
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: donde dice?
<viperhoot> http://listas.apesol.org/pipermail/activismo-apesol.org/2012-May/003261.html
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: participaremos?
<viperhoot> Aunque me sorprende de que aún no haya info en su web oficial a menos de un mes de realizarse
<viperhoot> está para tomarlo con pinzas esa noticia
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no sera el proximo año?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, no, dice 2012
<Ddiods> si es asi, vamos!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no lo sé, ya estoy en Hanoi para esa fecha :(
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pucha, y tendria que llamar a pedir que manden dos conference pack urgentes
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pero tengo mis dudas, faltaría apenas un mes ! y un evento así no se anuncia de un día para otro
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lee la fecha del msg
<viperhoot> claro, pero en su web ,nada que ver
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces falso
<JoseeAntonioR> hay que comprobarlo primero y pido el pack
<Ddiods> viperhoot: Hanoi... la capital de vietnam?
<viperhoot> bueno, eso sí.
<viperhoot> Ddiods: si, por ahí caeré un rato :)
<viperhoot> un par de cursos de comercio exterior muy exterior
<Ddiods> y no sería mejor preguntar a la web de Campus Party para confirmar de q es real?
<Ddiods> viperhoot: asu.. mm realmente exterior.. jeje
<viperhoot> Ddiods: googleando no encuentro más que una página de facebook sobre eso
<Ddiods> de acuerdo a la web: www.campus-party.org dice: "En 2012, tres nuevas sedes reciben al evento:  Alemania (Berlín), Recife (Brasil) y Perú (Lima) e iniciamos la operación en Estados Unidos con CP Silicon Valley Tech Festival."
<Ddiods> lo mejor sería preguntar cuando y donde y ofrecer nuestra colaboración
<viperhoot> No sé, pero parece que si va: http://www.codigotecno.com/noticias/el-primer-campus-party-peru-sera-en-agosto-de-este-ano/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pedimos?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mejor comprueba bien
<viperhoot> a ver mandaré un par de correos, a campus party  y a un patín de wayra que parece es el organizador
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<Ddiods> hagamos uso de nuestro nuevo titulo "Loco Oficial" y preguntemosles :)
<Ddiods> pregunta: que es un conference pack?
<M1L0> Holaaa y Felicitaciones!!!!!!
<viperhoot> M1L0: ;)
<M1L0> viperhoot: que tal!!
<viperhoot> Ddiods: Merchandising, específico para publicitar en conferencias o eventos de ubuntu
<viperhoot> M1L0: bien bien, todo muy bien.
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: buenas!!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, M1L0!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: como va todo??
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo muy bien, felices por la noticia
<M1L0> si si si!! lo lei en mi movil, bajando del avion!! jejeje feliz tambien!!!
<M1L0> por cierto ,hay otra noticia que dar,...
<viperhoot> quien se casa?
<Ddiods> Hola M1L0, adelante.. sorprendenos!
<viperhoot> murió creo
<M1L0> XD
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<M1L0> no no, pasa que hemos decidido dar el anuncio hasta que me den fecha exacta... pero sera bueno para los fines del LoCo XD
<viperhoot> M1L0: sobre ?
<M1L0> difusion
 * JoseeAntonioR fuga 15 mins a estudiar historia
 * M1L0 sigue haciendo backup remoto... 
 * viperhoot les brinda todo su apoyo moral.
<viperhoot> lol
<M1L0> XDD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> no viene mucho al caso, pero me suena que ubuntu-co ya participó antes en un campus party de alla, quizá y SergioMeneses  sabe que actividades se pueden realizar para llamar la atención.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejejeje aqui hacemos de todo porque un tal SergioMeneses es amigo de los organizadores
 * viperhoot ya mandó el mail, a ver si responden pronto.
 * SergioMeneses runs
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: mira tú, aquí se rumorea que se realizará este año, nada confirmado lamentablemente.
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, raro...
<SergioMeneses> el problema es que un evento como ese no se hace en un mes
<M1L0> No le digas raro!! :D
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, lol
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, ...ese nick me suena
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: eso es lo que nos hace dudar.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si es asi lo seguro es que necesitan (contratan) asesores de area
<SergioMeneses> asi que debe haber alguien encargado del area de software libre
<SergioMeneses> tocaría contactar a esa persona
<SergioMeneses> o uds contacten a los organizadores
<SergioMeneses> y de una vez establezcan su posicion de participar
<SergioMeneses> como conferencistas
<SergioMeneses> talleristas
<SergioMeneses> etc
<viperhoot> buen dato
<SergioMeneses> muchachos me quedo sin bateria... si les parece hablamos mañana de este tema
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> y una vez mas felicitaciones por la reaprovacion
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: Hasta luego !
<Ddiods> a ver q me perdí..
<viperhoot> no mucho
<viperhoot> también ya estoy de salida
<viperhoot> cualquier cosa les aviso ;)
<Ddiods> ok
<Ddiods> saludos
<viperhoot> ahí nos leemos ;)
<Ddiods> tambien me retiro
<Ddiods> nos vemos (leemos)
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: listo!
<M1L0> ya todo mundo se va a dormir :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que quedarme estudiando historia
<M1L0> universal o del peru?
<JoseeAntonioR> del peru
<M1L0> y que fue lo de ubuntu air?? el anuncio pe!
<M1L0> jaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SHHH.
<JoseeAntonioR> necesito alguien del fridge que me autorice el post
<JoseeAntonioR> soy editor pero no puedo publicar
<M1L0> ah ok!!!
<M1L0> jajaja
<M1L0> sorry
<M1L0> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema
<M1L0> bueno, avisaras entonces...
<M1L0> ire a descansar un poco, debo de levantarme a las 3 am a seguir con la segunda parte del BU..
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos!
<M1L0> un a brazo y suerte con historia!
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ping
<M1L0> toy vivo aun... dejare esto en linea XD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ahi va el anuncio, un segundo
<M1L0> a versh!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: en un momento debe salir en planet.ubuntu.com
<M1L0> 3, 2, 1, Live!
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ya sale en el planet?
<M1L0> busque por tu nombre y salio XD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, ya esta en el planet
<M1L0> sep!!
<M1L0> ya comente!!
<M1L0> felicidades bro!
<M1L0> XD
<M1L0> esperaremos con ansias el 26
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> esperamos que todo salga bien
<M1L0> todo saldra bien... ya sabes, cuanta con nuestro apoyo total
<M1L0> ahora si, me voy a pestañear un poquito
<M1L0> abrazo!
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax_: ping
<roaksoax_> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax_: ya estamos aprobados :)
<roaksoax_> JoseeAntonioR: si lei, mcongrats
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> roak: por que no te identificas?
<roaksoax_> JoseeAntonioR: trying too
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax_: /msg nickserv release roaksoak PASSWORD
<roaksoax_> no me acuerdo mi password :)
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax_: quieres un password reset?
<JoseeAntonioR> te mandara un email con un token
<roaksoax_> JoseeAntonioR: es ghost en vez de release btw :)
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax_: release es solo para liberar el nick y no cortar la conexion :)
<roaksoax_> JoseeAntonioR: i know pero ttengo un ghost que lo queria nukear
<roaksoax_> osea una conexion que se quedo idled
<JoseeAntonioR> desde hace mucho tiempo
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-19
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Hola!
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: q tal? como stas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: todo bien, super emocionado con la noticia de ubuntu on air
<JoseeAntonioR> al fin pudo ser lanzada
<Ddiods> Cierto!!! estaba leyendo al respecto :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: vas a asistir a la sesion?
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: la de Ubuntu on Air? mmm lo intentaré
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, espero que puedas
<Ddiods> es q estaré en el trabajo, si estoy libre me conectaré
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: Como fue con lo de Campus.. te contestaron?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: fue viperhoot quien mandaria el mail
<JoseeAntonioR> yo estoy full ahorita
<Ddiods> mm ok
<Ddiods> me olvidaba, ya pedí permiso para agosto para lo de la catolica, me aceptaron
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: para el jueves verdad?
<Ddiods> si jueves 23 de agosto
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> muchisimas gracias :)
<Ddiods> llevaré tb la laptop de mi novia como muestra
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> yo asumo que tendremos conexion wi-fi
<Ddiods> de no ser asi puedo conectar mi celular a la laptop
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, genial
<Ddiods> hola viperhoot
<viperhoot> saludos Ddiods ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya viste el anuncio de on air?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cuentame, como va eso de ubutntu on air ?
 * JoseeAntonioR esta muy emocionado :P
<viperhoot> sería la voz empezar con esos eventos en español también
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: veremos como nos va con este y segun eso se haran mas
<viperhoot> cuando es ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: podríamos hacer algo informal en ubuntu-pe como para ir probando ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> el 26
<viperhoot> tienes la hora para Perú ?
<viperhoot> no me lo quiero perder ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> 1pm
<JoseeAntonioR> de 1pm a 3pm
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> ahora lo anoto
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: #ubuntu-on-air
<viperhoot> hasta canal irc ya hay :P
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> y con bot
<viperhoot> jaajajaj
<Ddiods> jejejeje
<viperhoot> ahi nos vemos seguro ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey, estoy en el group council@ubuntu-pe.org?
<Ddiods> JoseeAntornioR: asi parece > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam/Council Felicidades!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pienso que si
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: eso hace rato :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: déjame confirmar
<JoseeAntonioR> si, porfas
<JoseeAntonioR> para ya dejar de mandar mails individuales
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: tenías razón, no estás, agrego tu mail de hotmail ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no no, dale el @ubuntu.com
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> uso el @ubuntu.com porque me redirige, si cambio de mail es cambio mio interno :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: listo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias!
<Ddiods> ya me retiro
<Ddiods> hasta luego
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos, Ddiods!
<viperhoot> Lo mismo aquí
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: pregunta, como puedo poner una variable en Java?
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo http://pastebin.com/KbRdBDi4 y para solucionar los errores en las lineas 68 y 69 me han dicho que ponga una variable para reemplazar
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no tengo idea de como D:
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-20
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya me aprobaron el conference pack :)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: bacán, ojalá no haya problemas con la aduana
<viperhoot> la última vez que xander hizo un pedido hubo problemas por ese lado, hecha un ojo con eso.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no creo, con lo que pueden haber problemas es con los cds
<JoseeAntonioR> eso fue con los cds
<JoseeAntonioR> y si, porque vienen 300!
<viperhoot> a tener cuidado
<viperhoot> no conoces a alguien en aduanas?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, creo que mi mama
<JoseeAntonioR> un chico de 15 no tiene contactos por esos lares
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> yo tengo un par
<viperhoot> pero no se si me hagan el favorcito
<viperhoot> intentaré contactarlos porsia
<viperhoot> para cuando está programado la llegada
<JoseeAntonioR> no me han dado fecha ni tracking number
<JoseeAntonioR> pero Michelle ya me dijo que lo pidio para nosotros
<JoseeAntonioR> (el Conference Pack, todavia no hay noticia de los CDs)
<viperhoot> perfecto
<viperhoot> a esperar nomás entonces :)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: fugo man, mañana por fin termina mi ciclo de universidad
<viperhoot> Así que el domingo estoy oficialmente de vacaciones :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> y a Vietnam!
<viperhoot> y a comer cosas que probablemente me arrepienta jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, nos estamos viendo!
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos! o/
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: chaque uno dice Java y sales corriendo :P
<nxvl> waaa
<nxvl> see
<nxvl> :D
 * nxvl is scared of jvm :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> hay te respondi por email
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo vi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien... ando en Venezuela
<JoseeAntonioR> el pidgin esta que me falla y me salio online toda la noche
<SergioMeneses> o0
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: wow! que la pase bien!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, siempre hago eso cuando viajo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero de hecho con Marcos hablamos mucho acerca de eso
<SergioMeneses> y le pedi de todos modos que anexara una respuesta
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya miro lo de ubuntuapps?
<SergioMeneses> webapps?
<JoseeAntonioR> algo por ahi
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, asi ando yo
<SergioMeneses> pero como ando aqui en venezuela mi conexion no es muy estable
<SergioMeneses> entonces ando con las ganas de instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: has recibido un conference pack ultimamente?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, yo no
<SergioMeneses> eso lo maneja el contact de uco = AndrésMujica
<JoseeAntonioR> uh, listo, vere si lo puedo contactar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, poque?
<SergioMeneses> porque?
<JoseeAntonioR> algunas cosillas de impuestos y esto
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero saber si es que tuvieron que pagar algo
<SergioMeneses> aqui nos cobran muchisimo
<SergioMeneses> pero es el pais
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> piensan que somos adinerados
<SergioMeneses> pero si hay que pagarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> en serio? urgh
<SergioMeneses> impuestos por recibir la mercancia
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si :S
<JoseeAntonioR> no deberian cobrar por recibir material no comercial!
<SergioMeneses> eso ya es politica de las aduanas de nuestros paises
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en un mundo ideal
<SergioMeneses> pero por lo menos nosotros pagamos
<JoseeAntonioR> pareciera que aqui tambien hay que pagar
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque no deberia ser
<SergioMeneses> y nos toca o no nos dan el material
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero eso es de las aduanas locales
<SergioMeneses> averiguate bien
<JoseeAntonioR> si, quiero ver si hay manera de no pagar o si ya no se paga
<JoseeAntonioR> antes pagamos como 60 dolares por la caja de cds, hace como dos años
<SergioMeneses> aqui siempre hemos pagado =S
<SergioMeneses> y la respuesta siempre es: si quieres el material necesitas pagar
<SergioMeneses> asi que bueno... wellcome to the jungle
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sabes cuanto tiempo demora desde que te dicen que lo pidieron? para estar al tanto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no no se
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, no importa :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero ese dato se averigua
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> como eh?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, preguntando
<SergioMeneses> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, eso si lo se
<JoseeAntonioR> pero a quien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, al menos 15 dias pero pueden ser mas
<JoseeAntonioR> cierto, porque es de otro continente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso no es inconveniente :D
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> el encargado de los conferences en peru eres tu?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: soy el contact, me encargo de todo
<JoseeAntonioR> hay una persona que tambien se dedica solo a eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> o sea, estamos los dos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> pero eso si vete averiguando los precios
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi para que el golpe no sea muy duro xD
<JoseeAntonioR> si, eso mismo tratare de hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> mi mama debe saber algo de esto, por ahi le preguntare
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<SergioMeneses> las madres lo saben todo... ya lo he comprobado
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> me dijeron que mas de 500 dolares, pero no pasa los 500 dolares
<JoseeAntonioR> ya llamo a aduanas para ver
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> igual pueden pedir donaciones
<SergioMeneses> para solventar algunos gastos
<SergioMeneses> y demas
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, eso pensamos hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, al parecer por los cds si cobran
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... eso cobran
<SergioMeneses> porque ven los paquetes como internacionales
<SergioMeneses> y piensan que son de gente importante o adinerados
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ya veremos que pasa
<JoseeAntonioR> al final, si se tiene que pagar, se pagara
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues si... toca
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: y que hace por Venezuela?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dando unas conferencias
<JoseeAntonioR> interesante
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, voy saliendo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para que me inviten a peru :D
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> pronto, pronto
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos estamos hablando
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-21
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Ddiods!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cansado
<viperhoot> renegando que me suspendieron mi último final para mañana
<viperhoot> no podré salir a celebrar por lo visto :(
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<viperhoot> fuera de eso todo bien
<viperhoot> me contactaron unos tipos de APESOL
<viperhoot> para volverme su asociado desde cajamarca
<JoseeAntonioR> diciendo?
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<viperhoot> no estoy muy seguro a qué se refieren con su asociado en cajamarca, ojalá que en otro mail me lo expliquen
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-20
<jose> @op
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Si quieres información de cómo conseguir mercancía, escribe a jose@ubuntu.com
<jose> @deop
#ubuntu-pe 2013-07-21
<jose> thanks, JoseBot.
#ubuntu-pe 2014-07-16
<jose> roaksoax: te veo en FOSSETCON?
<roaksoax> jose: nope
<roaksoax> nunca he escuchado de esa conferencia
<jose> roaksoax: es nueva, fossetcon.org, si vas seria genial :)
<roaksoax> jose: no creo, estoy full trabajo
<jose> oh, bueno :(
<roaksoax> jose: de que se trata y donde es?
<jose> roaksoax: free and open source software expo and technology conference, Orlando, Florida, a 5 minutos de Epcot
<roaksoax> jose: when is that again?
<roaksoax> jose: tu vas?
<roaksoax> jose: faicl me doy un roadtrip
<jose> roaksoax: 11-13 septiembre, yo voy :D
<jose> pero no te puedo llevar pisco, todavia tengo 17 :(
<roaksoax> hahah
<jose> roaksoax: me avisas si vas!
<roaksoax> jose: dale!
